# OT > Offtopic >  Vartiosaari, Helsinki

## Salomaa

Kaupunkisuunnittelussa raitiovaunu olisi asukkaita varten eikä asukkaat raitiovaunua varten. Kun välillä näyttää siltä että kaavoitetaan Vartiosaari täyteen asukkaita, jotta olisi helpompi saada raitiovaunuyhteys.

----------


## Knightrider

> Lisään vielä että kaupunkisuunnittelussa raitiovaunu olisi asukkaita varten eikä asukkaat raitiovaunua varten. Kun välillä näyttää siltä että kaavoitetaan Vartiosaari täyteen asukkaita, jotta olisi helpompi saada raitiovaunuyhteys.


Totta. Jossain Vartiosaaren uutisessa päättäjä x totesi suurin piirtein: "No jos sinne ratikka tulee, niin täytyyhän se sitten asuttaa raskaimmalla kädellä."

----------


## 339-DF

> Totta. Jossain Vartiosaaren uutisessa päättäjä x totesi suurin piirtein: "No jos sinne ratikka tulee, niin täytyyhän se sitten asuttaa raskaimmalla kädellä."


Ei se nyt ihan noin mennyt Vartiosaaressa. Sinne tutkittiin kolme vaihtoehtoa, virkistysalue, vähän asukkaita ja paljon asukkaita. Vikassa vaihtoehdossa on mukana ratikka. Juuri noinhan se pitääkin tehdä. Poliitikot valitsivat vikan vaihtoehdon eli paljon asukkaita.

Kaukoidässä kävi Salomaan ja Knightriderin kuvaamalla tavalla, kun sanottiin että sinne tulee pientaloja ja metro  no, tuskin tulee kumpaakaan pitkään aikaan.

----------


## Salomaa

Tiedän että tutkittiin kolme vaihtoehtoa ja Soininvaarakin oli massiivisimman kannalla. Loukoila ja Moisio ainoina olivat eri mieltä. Näyttää nyt olevan vallalla tiivistämisen hurmos eli kaupunkiin lisää asukkaita ja kerrostaloja sinne ja tänne. Ei edes loputtoman tiivistyskierteen haittapuolia haluta nähdä.

Jos raitiovaunu on itseisarvo , niin hyvin palvelee se ajatus uutta rakennusta myös viimeisille viheralueille.

----------


## hylje

Helsingissä voidaan asfaltoida 90% viheralueista ilman, että keneltäkään jää laadukkaat viher- ja ulkoilualueet kokematta kodin läheltä. Helsingissä on tutkittu missä ihmiset virkistyvät, siihen riittää hyvin pienet puistot.

Mitäs jos esimerkiksi suunniteltaisiin puistot ja ulkoilualueet niin, että ensin katsotaan että kaikille asukkaille on riittävästi virikkeitä viihtyäkseen ja viettääkseen aikaa ulkona. Sitten katsotaan, jos siihen mahtuu luontoa.

Nykyinen isoja aarniluontoalueita korostava suunnittelu palvelee lähinnä himourheilijoita. Muut selviytyvät pitkistä luontoalueiden ylityksistä autolla.

----------


## j-lu

->Jos Vartiosaari uhrataan rakentamiselle, niin siitä on otettava kaikki irti. Helsinki on täynnä väljää lähiötä, jossa muutaman pistetalon ja ostarin tieltä on raivattu hehtaarikaupalla metsää. Se on kaikista huonointa kaupunkirakentamista: väestötiheys ei riitä kunnon palveluihin tai joukkoliikenteeseen, mutta kerrostaloissa asutaan silti. 

Minä en oikeasti ymmärrä, mikä on lähiön idea. Siinä yhdistetään keskus- ja periferia-asumisen huonot puolet.

----------


## Salomaa

Nyt sitten halutaan jatkaa lasitornivimmaa. Torneja pitää saada lisää ja yhä korkeampia. Eikä oikeastaan näytä olevan mitään tolkkua siinä mihin niitä heitellään. Ja tämä urbanismin ylistyssinfonia on saanut Vihreistäkin puolet mukaansa. Kasvun ideologia näyttää nyt olevan alttaritaulu.

Ei kyllä koko Suomen asukkaiden tarvitse asua aluuella, joka on 2 % koko Suomen pinta-alasta.

----------


## petteri

> Tiedän että tutkittiin kolme vaihtoehtoa ja Soininvaarakin oli massiivisimman kannalla. Loukoila ja Moisio ainoina olivat eri mieltä. Näyttää nyt olevan vallalla tiivistämisen hurmos eli kaupunkiin lisää asukkaita ja kerrostaloja sinne ja tänne. Ei edes loputtoman tiivistyskierteen haittapuolia haluta nähdä.


31.12.2012 Helsingin seudulla asui 1 383 600 henkeä ja vuonna 2012 väestö kasvoi 17 400 hengellä (2011 16 400 hengellä). 

Tänä vuonna väestönkasvu näkyy kiihtyvän entisestään ja väestön kasvu jo noin 19 000 henkeä vuodessa, joka on hyvin lähellä kaikkien aikojen ennätysvuosia 1950-60-luvuilta. (Q1.-Q3 2013 Ennakkotiedot Uusimaa, väestönkasvu + 10 % vuoden 2012 vastaavaan aikaan verrattuna). Tällä trendillä seuraavassa 20 vuodessa Helsingin seudun väestö kasvaa 350 000 - 400 000 hengellä, joille tarvitaan asuntoja, tiivistäminen on paras tapa rakentaa niitä lisää. 

Osittain tämä liittyy myös maailman muuttumiseen. Internetin aika paisuttaa ja kehittää joka puolella länsimaita erittäin voimakkaasti kielialueiden suurimpia ja houkuttelevimpia kaupunkeja. Se johtunee osin sosiaalisesta mediasta, jossa samanhenkiset viestivät tehokkaasti keskenään, missä on tarjolla leipää ja sirkushuveja. Aikaisemmin muuton yhteydessä sosiaaliset siteet usein katkesivat, nyt sen jälkeen kun ensimmäinen kaveripiiristä muuttaa ja kertoo suurkaupungin värivaloista, pikaisesti alueen muukin samanhenkinen lauma pakkaa laukkunsa ja hyppää junaan. Samaan aikaan myös nopean muuttoliikkeen mahdollistama perheettömyyden vaihe on myös pidentynyt. Lisävaikutuksena energian nouseva hinta kiihdyttää suurkaupungistumista. Kun liikkumisen, kuljetusten ja asumispinta-alan suhteellinen hinta kasvaa, suurkaupungeilla on suurempi suhteellinen kilpailuetu.

Samalla ei-houkuttelevat alueet tyhjenevät, tyhmenevät, passivoituvat ja vanhenevat nopeasti. Ei tuolle ole edes tehtävissä mitään. Osaavimmat ja luovimmat nuoret haluavat asumaan suuriin kaupunkeihin ja Suomessa  on vain yksi suuri kaupunki. 

Varsinkin pienemmillä paikkakunnilla tuo tarkoittaa todella huonoja uutisia. Kun älykkäimmät ja aktiivisimmat nuoret yksilöt kerääntyvät yhteen suuriin kaupunkeihin, menettävät alueet tyhmentyvät, passivoituvat ja vanhentuvat. Uusia yrityksiä ei voi paljon syntyä, kun suurin osa yrittämiseen kykenevistä henkilöistä on muuttanut pois eikä verkostoitumiseenkaan ole paljoa edellytyksiä. Tuo johtaa yhä voimakkaammin siihen, että loppukin yrittäjäaines muuttaa yrittämään paremmille alueille. 

1950-60-luvulla maatalouden työvoimatarpeen romahtaminen johti maaltapakoon, nyt sitten elinkeinorakenteen muutos ja suurkaupunkien viihdyttävyyden parantuminen internetin ansiosta aiheuttaa paon tylsiltä ja tyhmentyviltä alueilta. Helsingin seudun onkin syytä vastata kysyntään tiivistämällä ja rakentamalla paljon lisää asuntoja, vaihtoehtona on näet asumisen hinnan nousu entisestään ja asumisväljyyden supistuminen.

----------


## hylje

> Nyt sitten halutaan jatkaa lasitornivimmaa. Torneja pitää saada lisää ja yhä korkeampia. Eikä oikeastaan näytä olevan mitään tolkkua siinä mihin niitä heitellään. Ja tämä urbanismin ylistyssinfonia on saanut Vihreistäkin puolet mukaansa. Kasvun ideologia näyttää nyt olevan alttaritaulu.
> 
> Ei kyllä koko Suomen asukkaiden tarvitse asua aluuella, joka on 2 % koko Suomen pinta-alasta.


Jos koko Suomen asukkaat haluavat asua 2% pinta-alassa, miksei heidän anneta asua kuten haluavat? 

Minusta on äärimmäisen vahvaa luontoarvoa sillä, että loput 98% Suomesta olisi luonnonsuojelualuetta ja aarnimetsää. Mahtuu siihen kai vähän maatalouttakin.

Eikä korkeista torneista nyt ole puhuttukkaan. Korkeat tornit ovat oire siitä, että kiinteistökehitykseen ei ole maata saatavilla. Jos Helsingissä laitetaan 90% viheralueista lihoiksi, maata riittää kaikille suomalaisille vaatimattomissa 2-6 kerroksisissa pytingeissä. Omakotitaloillekkin on tilaa, mutta ei isoille pihoille.

----------


## Albert

19.11. Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta pääätti Vartiosaaren kaavoittamisperiaatteesta. Ja esitys on viimeisen päälle tiukkaa. Asuntoja 5000 - 7000 asukkaalle.
Jotkin lautakunnan jäsenet saivat läpi muutoksen, että rakentamista ei aloitetaisi ennekuin saadaan päätös raitiolinjan ulottamisesta Laajasalosta Vartiosaareen.

No saaren maapinta-alasta omistaa kaupunki suuren valtaosan. Kuitenkin siellä asuu onnellisia ihmisiä vanhoissa huviloissaan (jotka ovat jopa tsaarinajalta, jolloin venäläiset upseerit viettivät mukavaa vapaa-aikaa saarella). Saarelle ei ole siltaa. Vakiasukkaiden on täytynyt sopeutua kelirikko-olosuhteisiin jne. 
Tsaarin aikaan mentiin soutuveneellä Kulosaareen, josta jatkettiin ratikalla Helsinkiin. Oli siinä kiskomista. 

Saarella on tilaa, mutta on vaikepääsyinen. Ei ole vierasvenesatamaa eikä mitään palveluja. Vasta viime kesänä saarelaiset alkoivat järjestää ilmaisia pääsyjaä saareen. Toki sinne pääsee reittiveneellä Laajasalosta pientä maksua vastaan. Mutta vierailijalle ei todellakaan ole mitään palveluja.

Toisaalta taasen saari on luontokohde, lepakkokohde, saniaiskohde ja vaikka mitä. Nimitäin huvilattomattomaa aluetta riittää.

7000 asukasta saarella. Esimerkiksi saniaislehdot eivät kestä minkäänlaista kulutusta. Miten käy luonnon? Eikö riittäisi hieman helpompi pääsy saarelle ilman kerrostaloalueita?
Rakennetaan tuo lähiö vaikka Östersundomiin. Onko mielipiteitä?

----------


## Salomaa

Se on tuo "Tiivis rakentaminen", jota hoetaan ja toistetaan. On se ihme taikasana kun siihen saadaan mukaan päättäjät ja poliitikot oikealta vasemmalle. Kalasatama on rakentamatta, Jätkäsaari rakentatamtta, Sipoo rakentamatta, mikä ihemeen kiire on nyt Vartiosaareen koskea.

Olen käynyt siellä ja ihmettelen miksi ainoastaan Loukoila ja Moisia olivat kannattivat virkistysaluevaihtoa. Pitäisi pystyä pohtimaan, mitä kaikkea siitä virkistysalueena saisi.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Voi tuota itähelsinskiläistä NIMBY-nyyhkytystä!
Sillä tähän astihan olette itse olleet niin ylpeitä siitä, että olette Helsingin UnelmaMetron ansiosta merkittävä osa jotakin "metropolialuetta".
Mutta sitten kun sinne teidän metropoliinne yritetään rakentaa edes jokunen tarpeellinen asunto, niin tuollainen valitusvirsi alkaa.
Haloo ja herätkää, te olette osa metropolianne ja myös teidän on kannettava vastuunne uusien muuttajien asuttamisesta.

----------


## ultrix

Tiivis rakentaminen on _per se_ hyvä asia, mutta kun sitä käytetään ns. keppihevosena lähiörakentamiselle rakentamattomalle saarelle. Jos halutaan tiivistää kaupunkirakennetta, pitäisi aloittaa Laajiksen pääkatujen varsista ja Itäväylän varresta ensin, Vårdö olkoon vuorossa vaikka 2050-luvulla.

----------


## Knightrider

Mihin päättäjiltä unohtui sisääntuloväylien bulevardisointi? Ja asuintilaa saataisiin ihan joutomaaltakin esim. Lahdenväylän ja Kehä I:n liittymästä ja sen ympäristöstä tuhoamatta yhtäkään virkistyskohdetta.

----------


## hylje

Minkälaista, miten paljon ja missä pitäisi itse kutakin kohti varata virkistysaluetta? Voiko laatu korvata määrän? Tarvitseeko kaikille tarjota kaikenlainen virkistyminen, vaikkei hän välttämättä virkisty niissä yhdessäkään? Pilaavatko suuret virkistyjämäärät virkistysalueen? Entäs pitäisikö virkistymiseen tarjota enemmän myös kaupunkilaisia viihdepalveluita raa'an luonnon sijaan? Jos ihmiset voivat nyt matkustaa pitkät matkat virkistymään keskustan viihdepalveluihin, eivätkö he voisi samalla tavalla matkustaa pitkä matka virkistymään aarnimetsiin?

En näe, miten bulevardoinnit ja muu tiivistäminen olisi poissulkevaa aluerakentamisen kanssa. On ongelma, jos tehdään vain jompaa kumpaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Kalasatama on rakentamatta, Jätkäsaari rakentatamtta, Sipoo rakentamatta, mikä ihemeen kiire on nyt Vartiosaareen koskea.


Ottamatta kantaa siihen, onko Vartiosaaren rakentaminen hyvä juttu, sen kaavoittaminen pitäisi kyllä aloittaa pian, jos taloja aiotaan saada rakenteille Kalasataman ja Jätkäsaaren jälkeen jatkoksi. Nykysysteemillä kaavoittaminen lausunto- ja valituskierroksineen tunnetusti kestää. Entisiä satama-alueita on kyllä käsittääkseni rakennettu sitä mukaa kun lainvoimaista asemakaavaa valmistuu, muutama kortteli kerrallaan. Osayleiskaavathan on hyväksytty aikaa sitten, eli kyllä nuo alueet on aivan vakaa tarkoitus rakentaa.

Omasta puolestani Vartiosaareen kaavaillut 7000 asukasta voisi ensin lisätä Laajasaloon (siis Kruunuvuorenrannan suunnitelmien lisäksi), ja yrittää vaikka saada Yliskylään aikaan jotain kaupungin tapaista. Huuto ja itku semmoisenkin suunnittelemisesta tietysti tulisi, kuten on jo tullut mm. Gunillantien tiivistyskaavasta Laajasalossa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:15 ----------




> Mihin päättäjiltä unohtui sisääntuloväylien bulevardisointi? Ja asuintilaa saataisiin ihan joutomaaltakin esim. Lahdenväylän ja Kehä I:n liittymästä ja sen ympäristöstä tuhoamatta yhtäkään virkistyskohdetta.


Väkimäärän kasvuennusteet ja -suunnitelmat lienevät semmoiset, että sekä sisääntuloväylien alueille että Vartiosaarelle piisaa kysyntää. Bulevardimuutoksia ei ole vielä tuotu kaavatasolla mihinkään lautakunta- tai muuhun poliittiseen käsittelyyn yhtäkään. Vartiosaari on virkamiehille tässä mielessä paljon helpompi tapaus, se kun on jokseenkin perinteistä aluerakentamista metsään. Bulevardit vaativat täysin uudenlaista ajattelua ja semmoisten poliitikkojen taivuttelua, joiden mielissä vielä hetki sitten ei olisi tullut kuuloonkaan moottoritien muuttaminen kaduksi, jos tulee taivuttelemallakaan.

----------


## Salomaa

Jos Vartiosaari päätetään säilyttää virkitysalueena, niin se ei muuten ole ristiriidassa minkään ison ja ennenkaikkea asukkaista lähtevien linjausta kanssa.

----------


## Albert

> Pilaavatko suuret virkistyjämäärät virkistysalueen?


Eihän tuota suoraksi kysymykseksi varmastikaan tarkoitettu. Mutta vastaus riippuu aivan kokonaan luonnosta itsestään. Kallioluoto ja saniaismetsä kestävät kulutusta aivan eri tavalla.
Jos alueelle on rakennettu kunnon polkuverkosto ja poluilla pysyttäisiin ja jos ja jos.
Minulla ei ole senttiäkään kiinni Vartiosaaressa. Ja siellä asuvat ovat todella etuoikeutettuja. En kuitenkaan ole kade. Saaressa asuminen vaatii asennetta.

Kaupunki on kaupunki ja itse kannatan tiivistä rakentamista, mutten mihin tahansa.
Mitekäs tuo Östersundom, joka "saatiin" kovan väännön jälkeen.
Jos muisti pelaa, niin sinne nyt kaavoitetaan 600 asukkaalle kun mainittuun saareen 7000 asukkaalle. Jokin epäsuhtako?

----------


## petteri

> Jos Vartiosaari päätetään säilyttää virkitysalueena, niin se ei muuten ole ristiriidassa minkään ison ja ennenkaikkea asukkaista lähtevien linjausta kanssa.


Säilyttää virkistysalueena? Kuka Vartiosaaressa tällä hetkellä virkistyy? Valkoposkihanhien, kettujen ja kaniinien lisäksi siis. Muutama tönö siellä taitaa olla ja muutama asukas. Jos saarella jokunen kesäasunto, onko heidän mielipiteensä sitten tuo "asukkaista lähtevä linjaus"?

Nykyisellä virkistyskäytön volyymillä on minusta Vartiosaaren säilyttämistä "virkistysalueena" vaikea perustella kun Vartiosaari ei nykyään ole merkittävä virkistysalue, vaan lähes nollakäytöllä ympäristöönsä verrattuna.

----------


## Salomaa

Alueen kehittäminen virkistysalueena tarkoittaa sitä että saareen pääsyä helpotetaan ja palveluja lisätään, mutta siinä vaihtoehdossa Vartiosaaren tehtävä ei ole asettua yhdessä merkittäväksi osatekijäksi raitiolinjan suunnittelussa. 

Kävin 80-luvun lopulla  Vartiosaaressa ja meidät haettiin soutuveneellä salmen yli. Tässä oli eksotiikkaa, kun saareen mennään veneillä , niin ei sinne sitten tule kaikenmaailman länsimainen hapatus. Jos saareen rakennetaan silta, sen käyttämisen luonne muuttuu ja luonto kärsii.

Helsingissä pitää olla virkistysalueita ja väljästi rakennettuja alueita.

----------


## Knightrider

En ole saanut vieläkään hyviä perusteita sille, miksei suunniteltuja asuntoja siirretä Laajasaloon. Se olisi huomattavasti helpompaa nyt, kun kerrostalot ovat vielä vasta paperilla. Kuvitelkaa nyt vaikka Meilahti ja Seurasaari: kaupungin mielestä jompi kumpi pitäisi rakentaa täyteen ja valittaisiin näistä Seurasaari.

----------


## petteri

> En ole saanut vieläkään hyviä perusteita sille, miksei suunniteltuja asuntoja siirretä Laajasaloon.


Molempi parempi, minusta kannattaa rakentaa sekä nykykaavaa tiheämmin Laajasaloon että sen jatkeeksi Vartiosaareen. Ratikkasiltakin valmistuu varmemmin kun alueella on kunnolla asukkaita. Asuntoja tarvitaan lisää ja kaupungin tiivistäminen on paras ratkaisu.

Seuraavaksi sitten kunnon kaava Haltialan pelloille ja sinne kulkemaan pikaratikka, samalla tiivistetään pikaratikan käytävää.

----------


## Albert

> Säilyttää virkistysalueena? Kuka Vartiosaaressa tällä hetkellä virkistyy? Valkoposkihanhien, kettujen ja kaniinien lisäksi siis. Muutama tönö siellä taitaa olla ja muutama asukas. Jos saarella jokunen kesäasunto, onko heidän mielipiteensä sitten tuo "asukkaista lähtevä linjaus"?


Voisit vaikka käydä laskemassa ne _muutamat tönöt_. Varmasti talvella saarella on vähemmän asukkaita kuin kesällä. Monet huvilanomistajat vuokraavat tönöjään  :Smile:  yrityksille ja yhteisöille ja hyvästä hinnasta.
Oli siellä luostarikin viime vuoteen asti. Mutta vuokranantaja tuli ahneeksi.
En minäkään huviloista huolta kanna vaan luontoarvoista. Saareen pääsee kesäaikaan vesibussilinjalla 14. Mutta omat eväät mukaan. Pohjoiseenkin pääsee vaeltamaan. Eikä kukaan oleta, että siellä olisi "Mäkkäreitä" joka polunmutkan takana. Kengät kannattaa myös valita järkevästi. Talvellakin pääsee jäätä myöden. Mutta on turha odottaa mitään aurattuja uria. Se on luontoa siis parhaimmillaan, jota riittää _tönöalueiden_ ulkopuolella.
Miksi ei keskellä Helsinkiä voisi olla tuollainen eksoottinen alue? On vain hyvä, että sinne pitää haluta mennä. Luonto kiittää. Ei ole kaljaporukoiden lempikohde.

Go east, Helsinki! Östersundom on vielä kaavoittamatta.

_Vartiosaarella on 57 huvilaa, joista 26 on yksityisten omistamia        ja 31 Helsingin kaupungin. Vanha koristeellinen rakennuskanta, joka        sisältää yli 20 suojelukohdetta, on alkuperäisasussaan        eikä kokonaisuutta ole rikottu uudisrakennuksilla. Kaupungin omistamat        huvilat ovat vuokralla erilaisille yhdistyksille ja yhteisöille. Ympärivuotisesti Vartiosaaressa asuu parikymmentä henkeä._

----------


## sub

Tämä ei todellakaan ole ensimmäinen kerta kun Helsingissä on karannut väestöennusteidensa kanssa totaalisesti mopo käsistä. Muistaakseni Helsingissä piti olla jo vuosikymmeniä sitten miljoona asukasta. Nyt on taas muutaman vuoden kasvupiikin johdosta hype, etenkin "cityvihreillä", lähtenyt täysin käsistä. Pidän huvittavana ja täysin uto/dystopistisena skenaariona sitä, että koko muu Suomi oltaisiin tyhjentämässä pk-seudulle. 

Vartiosaaren voisi jättää rauhaan tässä vaiheessa ja keskittyä edes auttavasti tiivistämään näitä tehottomasti rakennettuja lähiöitä, joka todennäköisesti riittää varsin hyvin tämänkinkertaiseen "miljoonaprojektiin".

----------


## Salomaa

Olin valtuuston yleisölehterillä silloin kun käsiteltiin Sipoon osien liittämisestä Helsinkiin. Ihmeellinen hurmos vallitsi valtuustosalissa. Hakanen jäi yksin oman kantansa kanssa. 

Rantaradan varrella Espoon puolella on tilaa asuntoalueita varten. Alueiden pakkolunastukset pitää käynnistää.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:13 ----------

Ja Santahaminankin jättäisin rauhaan.

----------


## petteri

> Tämä ei todellakaan ole ensimmäinen kerta kun Helsingissä on karannut väestöennusteidensa kanssa totaalisesti mopo käsistä. Muistaakseni Helsingissä piti olla jo vuosikymmeniä sitten miljoona asukasta. Nyt on taas muutaman vuoden kasvupiikin johdosta hype, etenkin "cityvihreillä", lähtenyt täysin käsistä. Pidän huvittavana ja täysin uto/dystopistisena skenaariona sitä, että koko muu Suomi oltaisiin tyhjentämässä pk-seudulle.


No uskoit tai et, tänäkin vuonna Helsingin seudulla on noin 19000 uutta asukasta ja seudun väkiluku ylittää 1,4 miljoonan asukkaan rajan. Viimeisen 25 vuoden alueen väestönkasvun keskiarvo on noin 14000 henkeä vuodessa, joten mistään uudesta ilmiöstä ei ole kysymys, se on vaan vähän kiihtynyt.

Erilaista ovat nyt vaan ihmisten arvostukset, nyt halutaan asua tiheämmässä kaupungissa, ei missään metsässä Nurmijärven rajamailla. Helsingin ja muunkin seudun onkin syytä vastata kysyntään.

Eikä koko muu suomi ole tyhjenemässä, Helsingin seudulla asuu viime vuosikymmenten trendillä vuonna 2050 vähän yli tai vähän alle 2 miljoonaa asukasta. Muussa Suomessa vähän alle 4 miljoonaa.

Nyt toki on menossa maailmanlaajuinen megatrendi, jossa kielialuieiden houkuttelevimmat kaupungit kasvavat erittäin nopeasti joka puolella maailmaa. Ei ole edes varmaan, onko nyt Suomessa suurkaupungistumistrendin huippu vai kiihtyykö suurkaupungistuminen entisestään.

Internetin aika on tehnyt suurista kaupungeista todella viihdyttäviä osalle ihmisistä, koska koko kulttuuri-, huvi- ja alakulttuuritarjonta on nyt näkyvissä. Se johtaa siihen, että "luova luokka" muuttaa samanhenkiseen ympäristöön suurkaupunkeihin, joissa uusi yritystoiminta alkaa kukoistaa synergian vaikutuksesta. Samalla muualta katoaa paras tietoyrittäjäaines ja uuden talouden edellytykset huononevat rajusti.

Leipää ja sirkushuveja, sitä nykyajan nuoriso kaipaa eikä syrjäkylät sitä tarjoa. 1960-luvulla syrjäkylät olivat maaseudulla, nyt pienemmissä kaupungeissa.

----------


## late-

> Tämä ei todellakaan ole ensimmäinen kerta kun Helsingissä on karannut väestöennusteidensa kanssa totaalisesti mopo käsistä. Muistaakseni Helsingissä piti olla jo vuosikymmeniä sitten miljoona asukasta.


Toiminnallisessa Helsingissä onkin jo 1,2 miljoonaa asukasta. Helsingin kaupunki vain ei saanut aikaiseksi kaavoittaa tarpeeksi asuntoja, joten asukkaita ohjautui paljon muualle seudulle. Helsingin kaupungin alueelle on käytännössä aina muuttanut niin paljon asukkaita kuin asuntoja on kaavoitettu ja rakennettu. Tyhjiä asuntoja ei kovin paljon ole kovin pitkäksi aikaa jäänyt.

----------


## Knightrider

Jos halutaan puhua nimenomaan _Helsingin seudusta_, niin sittenhän vapaata lääniä on räme- ja joutomailla, "liikennevihreän" alueella ja muilla virkistyskäytöttömillä viheralueilla vaikka kuinka. Edelleenkään ei ole edellytyksiä rakentaa Vartiosaarta täyteen raitiovaunun takia, kun sitä ennen voidaan rakentaa vaikka mihin. Uutta asumista kannattaa pykätä suunniteltuakin enemmän Kehäradan varrelle ja sitä kannattaa sijoittaa myös hyvien tulevaisuuden yhteyksien varrelle, joihin pussinperä-Vartiosaari ei kuulu. Raitioverkkoakin voi venyttää ja asumista tiivistää 7 km säteen sisäpuolellakin (korttelikaupungista) esimerkiksi Meilahteen ja Ruukinrantaan. Koskelaa voi laajentaa itään kiinni Lahdenväylään (bulevardiin).

----------


## Salomaa

Nämä sisääntuloväylien muuttaminen kaupunkibulevardeiksi on nyt ollut esillä. Asun itse Vihdintien varrella. Ensimmäinen askel on täällä jo otettu. Nopeusrajoitus on pudotettu 60 km/h. Nyt esim. pysäkiltä lähtevää bussia väistetään. Mieluummin huomattavasti suurempi osa kaupunkilaisista voinee hyväksyä sisääntuloväylien varteen rakentamisen kuin ainutlaatuisen Vartiosaareen.  

Mutta jossain vaiheessa on Helsingin rajojen sisäpuolella tilanteessa, jossa jäljellä olevia vihreitä alueita ei rakenneta. Siitäkin kannattaa keskustella nyt.

----------


## Puolimatala

Viheralueita tuntuu Helsingissä kyllä olevan yllinkyllin, mutta kohtuuhintaisista asunnoista on pulaa. Näin joskus luvun, että vain 8% kaupungin vuokra-asunnon hakijoista saa asunnon - toki lukemaa vääristää kaikki sisään jätetyt "lottokupongit" jossa haetaan paraatipaikalta itselle vaihtoasuntoa. (Tuo 8% perustuu vahvaan muistikuvaan vain.)

Kohtuuhintaisten asuntojen puuttuminen vaikeuttaa myös matalapalkka-aloilla työskentelevien muutto/asumismahdollisuuksia pääkaupunkiseudulla. Omistusasuminen ei enää monelle ole vaihtoehto, kun hinnat alkaa karata lapasista. Yksityiset vuokranantajatkin repii aikamoisia vuokria asunnoista.  

Ihan hyvä, että nyt on oikeasti päätetty alkaa rakentamaankin fiksusti ja tiiviisti kaupunkia. Toivottavasti ei vain sitten tule sitä peruslähiöö vaan laadukasta kantakaupunkimaisuutta itäänkinpäin, raitiovaunuineen. Myös muutamia Neukkukuutio lähiöitä voisi pistää maantasalle ja uudelleenrakentaa, kaikkien muiden suunnitelmien lisäksi. 

Hieno paikkahan tuo Vartiosaari oli, kun siellä kerran tuli käytyä vuosia takaperin, mutta eipä se mikään suuri menetys ole jos se laadukkaasti rakennetaan sitten joskus. Saariahan Helsingin edustalla riittää.

----------


## Knightrider

> Viheralueita tuntuu Helsingissä kyllä olevan yllinkyllin, mutta kohtuuhintaisista asunnoista on pulaa. Näin joskus luvun, että vain 8% kaupungin vuokra-asunnon hakijoista saa asunnon - toki lukemaa vääristää kaikki sisään jätetyt "lottokupongit" jossa haetaan paraatipaikalta itselle vaihtoasuntoa. (Tuo 8% perustuu vahvaan muistikuvaan vain.)


Tämä ei selitä, miksi juuri Vartiosaari on maalitauluna, eivätkä nämä yllin kyllin riittoisat muut viheralueet.



> Kohtuuhintaisten asuntojen puuttuminen vaikeuttaa myös matalapalkka-aloilla työskentelevien muutto/asumismahdollisuuksia pääkaupunkiseudulla. Omistusasuminen ei enää monelle ole vaihtoehto, kun hinnat alkaa karata lapasista. Yksityiset vuokranantajatkin repii aikamoisia vuokria asunnoista.


Tämäkään ei vaadi nimenomaan Vartiosaaren täyttämistä. Kaikki halukkaat ja matalapalkkaiset eivät mahdu seudun ytimeen millään, vaikka kuinka rakennettaisiin uusia (lue: yhtä kalliita) asuntoja lisää. Sen sijaan voidaan katsoa alueita seudun aluekeskusten ympäriltä, joista löytyy jo lähes kaikki Helsingin keskustan palvelut ja on yhteyksiä joka ilmansuuntaan, eikä vain ruuhkaiselta niemeltä poispäin. Näitä aluekeskuksia ei ole edes tarpeeksi, vaan aivan uutta (lue: Östersundom) kaivataan. Kortteli- ja townhouse-rakentamista alueen keskelle ja omakotitalorakentamista kunnon pihoineen alueen laitamille - nimittäin kohtuuhintaiset omakotitalot ovat vielä kerrostalojakin harvemmassa. Östersundomissa, Espoossa, Sipoossa ja Kirkkonummella olisi myös kysyntää sekä tilaa uusille omakotitaloille, koska tyypillinen omakotitaloasuja suostuu asumaan kauempana keskuksista. Östersundom olisi vain Helsingin "viimeinen" mahdollisuus saada kohtuuhintaisia ja mukavia omakotitaloja.



> Ihan hyvä, että nyt on oikeasti päätetty alkaa rakentamaankin fiksusti ja tiiviisti kaupunkia. Toivottavasti ei vain sitten tule sitä peruslähiöö vaan laadukasta kantakaupunkimaisuutta itäänkinpäin, raitiovaunuineen. Myös muutamia Neukkukuutio lähiöitä voisi pistää maantasalle ja uudelleenrakentaa, kaikkien muiden suunnitelmien lisäksi.


Uudisrakentaminen vähentäisi kohtuuhintaisia kaupungin vuokra"neukkukuutioita" eli vähentää matalapalkkaisten muuttomahdollisuuksia entisestään. Ja miten nämä uudisrakennetut asunnot tuottaisivat itsensä takaisin, ellei myymällä ne kylmällä rahalla tai nostamalla vuokria yli matalapalkkaisten tason? Toki tässä on hyviäkin puolia, kaupungin profiilin nostattaminen esimerkiksi.



> Hieno paikkahan tuo Vartiosaari oli, kun siellä kerran tuli käytyä vuosia takaperin, mutta eipä se mikään suuri menetys ole jos se laadukkaasti rakennetaan sitten joskus. Saariahan Helsingin edustalla riittää.


Saaret ovat aina pussinperiä ja pitkän päälle siispä huonompia asuinalueita, kuin mantereen solmukohdat, joilla on nyt pk-seudulla liikennevihreää ja muuten rakentamatonta virkistyskäyttökelvotonta viheraluetta. Virkistysalueet ovat virkistysalueita, ja kuten Salomaa totesi, on jo keskusteltava siitä, missä vaiheessa niiden täyttö Helsingin osalta on lopetettava (nyt ei siis poissuljeta muiden viheralueiden rakentamista). Liikarakentamista kun ei voi enää perua.

----------


## petteri

> Tämä ei selitä, miksi juuri Vartiosaari on maalitauluna, eivätkä nämä yllin kyllin riittoisat muut viheralueet.


Tuo johtuu siitä, että Vartiosaari on hyvällä paikalla, rakentamalla ratikka Laajasalon ja Vartiosaaren kautta Vuosaareen saadaan uusi hyvä käytävä, joka on lähellä keskustaa. Toiseksi. Vartiosaarella ei tällä hetkellä ole paljonkaan käyttöä, muutama talo ja asukas. Sitä ei myöskään ole suojeltu eikä sillä ole mitään erityistä luontoarvoa, samanlaisia saaria on vaikka kuinka paljon Suomenlahdella. 

Jos katsotaan vaikeampia kaupungin tiivistämisprojektia, esimerkiksi Vanhankaupungilahden täyttämisellä saataisiin paljon rakennusmaata eikä siitä kärsisi kuin pari hassua siivekästä, mutta jostain syystä linnunsuojelualueita halutaan ylläpitää keskellä kaupunkia, vaikka linnuillahan on siivet ja merenlahtia riittää. Sama tilanne on muuten vielä enemmän Laajalahdenkin kanssa, ihan tavallinen merenlahti, jossa on muutama siivekäs ja siksi pitäisi olla rakentamatta asuntoja. Vaikka voi olla että Laajalahden suojelupäätös lähivuosikymmeninä tulee uudelleen käsiteltäväksi, kaksi suojeltua merenlahtea keskellä suurkaupunkia on jo sulaa hulluutta.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

Pari taustatietoa tähän keskusteluun: Laajasalontien muuttamista luonteeltaan kaupunkikaduksi suunnitellaan ja sen varren ympäristöä kaavoitetaan. Virasto on alustavasti lupaillut tuoda asiasta tarkempaa tietoa kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnalle talvella 2014. Kadun varrelle tullee asukkaita noin 5000 asukkaalle. Lisäksi Yliskylän keskuksen tiivistäminen on suunnitelmissa. Tämän aikataulusta minulle ei ole tarkkaa tietoa. 

Nämä molemmat projektit voidaan toteuttaa asemakaavoilla ja siksi on todennäköistä, että ne ehditään kaavoittamaan ja ehkä jopa rakentamaan ennen kuin Vartiosaaren kaavoitus on siinä pisteessä, että siellä päästään rakentamaan ensimmäistäkään taloa. 

Nyt hyväksyttiin vasta Vartiosaaren osayleiskaavan suunnitteluperiaatteet (sen jälkeen ainakin osayleiskaavaluonnos, osayleiskaava, muistutuksista tehdyt muutokset ja mahdolliset lisäkierrokset näytettävänä). Osayleiskaavan tekeminen on hidas prosessi, johon menee helposti 5-10 vuotta aikaa. (Oma kysymyksensä on pitäisikö sen olla nopeampaa - ja miten prosessia voisi nopeuttaa). 

Oltaneen selvästi 2020-luvun puolella ennen kuin Vartiosaaren rakentaminen alkaa. Yleiskaavan pohjalta tuleva rakennusmaa kestänee helposti viitisen vuotta pidempään. 

Lopuksi vielä: on ihan hyvä kysymys pitäisikö Vartiosaaren olla kokonaisuudessaan Seurasaarimainen virkistysalue vai tiiviiksi kaavoitettu kaupunginosa. Molempiin on ihan hyvät perusteet. Väestötiheys rakennetulla alueella on siis ihan kohtuullisen korkea (toki voisi ehkä olla vähän korkeampikin). Oma kysymyksensä on myös se, että olisiko saari pitänyt alunperin kaavoittaa vielä tiiviimmin ja laajemmin, jos sitä lähdetään rakentamaan. 

Rakennettu alue on kooltaan noin 40 hehtaaria ja siihen on suunniteltu 5000-7000 asukkaan kaupunginosaa. Tuo tuottanee aamuruuhkassa noin 500-700 ratikkamatkaa aamun ruuhkatunnin aikana. Pitää muuten varautua niihin isompiin ratikoihin. Ja varmistaa, että Laajasalon läpi ajava ratikka on luonteeltaan nopea ja luotettava. Täällä ei voida elää minkään huonojen kompromissiratkaisujen kanssa. Porton metro voisi olla aika luonteva lähtökohta järjestelmälle.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tuo johtuu siitä, että Vartiosaari on hyvällä paikalla, rakentamalla ratikka Laajasalon ja Vartiosaaren kautta Vuosaareen saadaan uusi hyvä käytävä, joka on lähellä keskustaa. Toiseksi. Vartiosaarella ei tällä hetkellä ole paljonkaan käyttöä, muutama talo ja asukas. Sitä ei myöskään ole suojeltu eikä sillä ole mitään erityistä luontoarvoa, samanlaisia saaria on vaikka kuinka paljon Suomenlahdella.


Vuosaareen on jo käytävä, joka ei ole lainkaan tukossa eikä kierrä vaan tulee suhtsuoraan keskustasta - raitiovaunu ei säästäisi Vuosaarelaisten aikaa niin paljon, että se kannattaisi. Ja alkuperäisen käytävän (Itäväylä-Vuotie) varrella on täydennysrakennustilaakin. Uuden käytävän saa paljon helpommin rakentamalla ratikka bulevardi-Lahdenväylän, bulevardi-Porvoonväylän, bulevardi-Vihdintien jne. keskelle. Uutta asuintilaa varten ei tarvitse tuhota huviloita, maisema-arvoja eikä virkistysalueita tai täyttämällä merta.


> Jos katsotaan vaikeampia kaupungin tiivistämisprojektia, esimerkiksi Vanhankaupungilahden täyttämisellä saataisiin paljon rakennusmaata eikä siitä kärsisi kuin pari hassua siivekästä, mutta jostain syystä linnunsuojelualueita halutaan ylläpitää keskellä kaupunkia, vaikka linnuillahan on siivet ja merenlahtia riittää. Sama tilanne on muuten vielä enemmän Laajalahdenkin kanssa, ihan tavallinen merenlahti, jossa on muutama siivekäs ja siksi pitäisi olla rakentamatta asuntoja. Vaikka voi olla että Laajalahden suojelupäätös lähivuosikymmeninä tulee uudelleen käsiteltäväksi, kaksi suojeltua merenlahtea keskellä suurkaupunkia on jo sulaa hulluutta.


Mereen rakentaminen ei ole halpaa lystiä, joten vielä kannattaa keskittyä vapaisiin "turhiin" viheralueisiin. Kun tila on totaalisesti loppu, kannatan kyllä lahtien harkittua kaventamista.

----------


## Albert

> Toiseksi. Vartiosaarella ei tällä hetkellä ole paljonkaan käyttöä, muutama talo ja asukas. Sitä ei myöskään ole suojeltu eikä sillä ole mitään erityistä luontoarvoa, samanlaisia saaria on vaikka kuinka paljon Suomenlahdella.


Jos ei halua ottaa selvää tosiasioista, tai ei kerta kaikkiaan niistä välitä, niin olkoon sitten niin. 
Alla lainaus ja jopa Helsingin Kokoomukselta on tullut luontoarvoja erityisesti arvostava lausunto. Saaressa on parikymmentä suojeltua rakennusta.
Mutta jos ei halua välittää totuudesta, niin voi voi.




> Vartiosaaressa on neliökilometrin alalla vaihteleva topofrafia ja monia  erilaisia luontotyyppejä, joita kulttuurivaikutus edelleen rikastaa.  Alueella on muun muassa arvokkaita lehtoja ja laidunmaata sekä vanhan  metsän piirteitä omaava kallioylänkö. Saaren korkeimmalta kalliolta on  maisemallisesti merkittävä näköala Helsingin itäsaaristoon. Koko saari  on tärkeää lepakkoaluetta. Vartiosaaressa on Suomen ainoa tunnettu  rantaruttojuuren kasvusto ja monipuolinen linnusto. Geologisia kohteita  ovat muun muassa siirtolohkareet, hiidenkirnu ja Litorina-meren aikainen  muinaisranta.

----------


## Salomaa

Asuntojen kohtuuhintaisuuden turvaaminen on huono peruste Vartiosaaren rakentamiselle. jossain vaiheessa Helsinki on täyteen rakennettu kuitenkin. Silloinko sitten alkaa keskupuiston rakentaminen pala kerrallaan jotta saadaan kohtuuhintaisia asuntoja. 

Tuo tiivistäminen on mantra jota hoetaan. Rakentaa voidaan myös väljästi. Etelä-Haaga, Länsi-Herttoniemi, Konala, Munkkivuori jne ovat väljemmin rakennettuja ja viihtyisämpiä asua. Viheraluetta pitää jättää myös talojen väliin.

----------


## petteri

> Tuo tiivistäminen on mantra jota hoetaan. Rakentaa voidaan myös väljästi. Etelä-Haaga, Länsi-Herttoniemi, Konala, Munkkivuori jne ovat väljemmin rakennettuja ja viihtyisämpiä asua. Viheraluetta pitää jättää myös talojen väliin.


Nuo alueet ovatkin turhan löysästi rakennettuja. Kaavoituksella tuohon voidaan toki vaikuttaa. Kun tuplataan rakennusoikeus kaikille tonteille ja nostetaan maksimaalista kerrosten lukumäärää viiteen tai kuuteen, johon alkavat talot kasvamaan. Toki tuohon on syytä yhdistää myös porkkanoita, joilla kaupungin vuokratonteillekin saadaan lisää asuntoja.

----------


## hylje

> Viheraluetta pitää jättää myös talojen väliin.


Ei pidä. Ei todellakaan pidä. Yksityinen piha on kaikista huonointa tilankäyttöä kaupungissa. Vielä huonompi kuin aiheesta pilkattu maanpäällinen parkkipaikka. Sillä on vain pari käyttäjää, jotka viettävät suurimman osan ajastaan jossain muualla kuin pihallaan. Puoliyksityinen taloyhtiön piha on vain vähän parempi, silti ala-arvoisen huonoa tilaa. Varsinkin aidattuna, aktiivisesti pilaten läpikulkevien kävelymatkat. Kaupungissa viheralueiden pitää olla yleisiä, suurten ihmismassojen saavutettavissa olevia puistoja jotka ovat paitsi helposti saavutettavissa, myös houkuttelevia. 

Talojen välissä ei pidä olla kuin kolmas talo, käytännöllisyyden rajoissa. Näin minimoidaan yksityinen tila ja maksimoidaan yleinen tila. Näin luodaan viihtyisää kaupunkia jossa on yhtäaikaa sekä suuret määrät asukkaita, että myös paljon tilaa viihtyä.

Odotan edelleen keskustelun viherterroristeilta, että mitkä mahtavat olla hyväksyttävät kaupunkiviheralueiden mittasuhteet ja sijainnit. "Nykytilanne on hyvä" ei kerro mitään, raakoja lukuja pöytään. Neliökilometrejä, kävelymatkoja. 

Minusta hyvä puisto on puolisen kilometriä kotoa, ja sen tuntumassa on kattavasti palveluja kuten kahviloita ja kirjasto. Puistolla ei mielestäni tarvitse olla kokoa kuin korkeintaan sata metriä suuntaansa, minimissään joku muutaman puistonpenkin vetävä puutarha.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ei pidä. Ei todellakaan pidä. Yksityinen piha on kaikista huonointa tilankäyttöä kaupungissa. Vielä huonompi kuin aiheesta pilkattu maanpäällinen parkkipaikka. Sillä on vain pari käyttäjää, jotka viettävät suurimman osan ajastaan jossain muualla kuin pihallaan. Puoliyksityinen taloyhtiön piha on vain vähän parempi, silti ala-arvoisen huonoa tilaa. Varsinkin aidattuna, aktiivisesti pilaten läpikulkevien kävelymatkat. Kaupungissa viheralueiden pitää olla yleisiä, suurten ihmismassojen saavutettavissa olevia puistoja jotka ovat paitsi helposti saavutettavissa, myös houkuttelevia. 
> 
> Talojen välissä ei pidä olla kuin kolmas talo, käytännöllisyyden rajoissa. Näin minimoidaan yksityinen tila ja maksimoidaan yleinen tila. Näin luodaan viihtyisää kaupunkia jossa on yhtäaikaa sekä suuret määrät asukkaita, että myös paljon tilaa viihtyä.
> 
> Odotan edelleen keskustelun viherterroristeilta, että mitkä mahtavat olla hyväksyttävät kaupunkiviheralueiden mittasuhteet ja sijainnit. "Nykytilanne on hyvä" ei kerro mitään, raakoja lukuja pöytään. Neliökilometrejä, kävelymatkoja. 
> 
> Minusta hyvä puisto on puolisen kilometriä kotoa, ja sen tuntumassa on kattavasti palveluja kuten kahviloita ja kirjasto. Puistolla ei mielestäni tarvitse olla kokoa kuin korkeintaan sata metriä suuntaansa, minimissään joku muutaman puistonpenkin vetävä puutarha.


Juurikin Helsingin kantakaupunki on tätä kuvailemaasi onnelaa. Lähipuistot ovat max 1 korttelin kokoisia ja metsään täytyy matkustaa. Ikkunasta näkyy naapurin ikkuna. Jotkut pitävät tälläisestä alueesta, mutta laitama-alueilla voidaan toteuttaa myös väljempää rakentamista. Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että yksityiset suljetut pihat ovat huono ratkaisu julkisen tilan kannalta, mutta yleisiä kaikkien käytössä olevia pihoja ja puistoja tarvitaan - ja niitä asuntojakin niiden lomaan, ei päinvastoin. 

 Myllypuro on mielestäni Länsi-Herttoniemen ja ohella onnistunut esimerkki kerrostalorakentamisesta: väljää, mutta pihat ovat yleisiä ja vapaasti samoiltavissa. Vaikka taloilla on etäisyyttä toisiinsa, eivät lähimetsät/puistot ole silti kaukana. Palvelut tarjoaa keskitetysti ostoskeskus ja lähikauppa/kaupat. Ja jos asuntoja halutaan lisää, äsken myös erään myllypurolaisen taloyhtiön suosima ratkaisu, lisäasuinkerros joko vintille tai talon jatkeeksi, on paras kompromissi. Kerros tuottaa rakennuskustannuksensa moninkertaisena takaisin ja sieltä on hienot näköalat vihreään kaupunginosaan. Kaupunginosa sai heti valmistuessaan kiitosta sen luonto- ja liikuntatarjonnastaan ja suurin osa sen asukkaista asuu (mututuntuman mukaan) nimenomaan mieluummin myllypuromaisella, kuin kantakaupunkimaisella asuinalueella. Länsi-Herttoniemi ja Myllypuro ovat mielestäni myös arvostettuja alueita, eli niissä kokonaisuus on onnistunut. 

Viihtyisä kaupunki vaatii mielestäni monenlaisia asuin- ja virkistysalueita: mielestäni Helsinkiin on kokoontunut hienosti monenlaista asuinympäristöä ja kaikilla on kannattajansa. Onhan Marjaniemikin palveluton (poisluk. uimaranta), yksityispihallinen omakotitaloalueensa ja sillekin riittää silti suosionsa - joka tontti on asutettu ja arvokas. Väite, että koko kaupungin pitäisi olla tiivistä kerrostaloaluetta ilman virkistysalueita pelkkine pikku puistikkoineen aina rajalle asti ja sen jälkeen aarnimetsää (mihin pitäisi kaikkien matkustaa sinne halutessaan) on mielestäni absurdi.

----------


## hylje

Miten muka kantakaupungissa ei ole virkistysalueita? Sinnehän menee koko työssäkäyntialue viikonloppuisin virkistymään. En näe eroa sillä, että ihmisten pitää matkustaa virkistymään kaupunkiin, kuin että ihmisten pitää matkustaa virkistymään aarnimetsään. Kaupungilla on kuitenkin enemmän funktioita kuin pelkästään ulkoillen virkistyminen, joka on kovin pieni osa jokapäiväisestä rutiinistamme.

----------


## Knightrider

> Miten muka kantakaupungissa ei ole virkistysalueita? Sinnehän menee koko työssäkäyntialue viikonloppuisin virkistymään. En näe eroa sillä, että ihmisten pitää matkustaa virkistymään kaupunkiin, kuin että ihmisten pitää matkustaa virkistymään aarnimetsään. Kaupungilla on kuitenkin enemmän funktioita kuin pelkästään ulkoillen virkistyminen, joka on kovin pieni osa jokapäiväisestä rutiinistamme.


Näissä molemmissa on etunsa, ja ne yhdistyvät hyvin luodussa lähiössä. Tästä kertoo sekin, kun on paljon lähiössä asuvia, jotka voivat olla vapaa-ajastaan reippaasti suurimman osan oman asuinalueensa ympäristössä käymättä keskustassa tai aarnimetsässä. Ja kun asuu näiden välissä, on tarjolla hyvät liikenneyhteydet mutta ei huonoja puolia, kuten ruuhkaa, ahtautta ja huonolaatuista hengitysilmaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kaupunkisuunnittelussa raitiovaunu olisi asukkaita varten eikä asukkaat raitiovaunua varten. Kun välillä näyttää siltä että kaavoitetaan Vartiosaari täyteen asukkaita, jotta olisi helpompi saada raitiovaunuyhteys.


Raitiotie Laajasaloon ei synny ilman siltaa, koska raitiovaunu ei lennä. Ja silta on ollut vastatuulessa etupäässä sen kalleuden takia. Sillan itäpäähän tarvittaisiin siis enemmän asukkaita kuin mitä pelkästään Laajasalossa ja Kruunuvuorenrannassa tulisi olemaan, että silta kannattaisi. Problematiikka on aika samankaltainen kuin länsimetron kohdalla. Espoossa on vastustettu uusien asuinalueiden rakentamista metron kylkiäisenä Nittykumpuun (nykyisten autokauppojen kohdalle) ja Suomenojaan (jätevedenpuhdistamon paikalle) sekä tornihotellia Westendiin ym ym mutta vastarinta alkaa laantua. Helsinki ottanee paikan kaupunkina jossa ovat kiihkeimmät vastustajat. Ehkä he ovat entisiä espoolaisia  :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## tislauskolonni

Kyllä suuresta osasta kantakaupunkia pääsee melko nopeasti keskuspuistoon vaikkapa ratikalla. Jos tykkää hölkätä, niin Töölönlahden seutu on ihanteellista siihen tarkoitukseen. Sitten on vielä vaikkapa Arabianranta. Jos kantakaupungissa asuu puiston laidalla, niin ei ne naapuritalon ikkunat mitenkään liian lähellä ole ja kantakaupungista löytyy paljon rauhallisia katuja ja kujia, joten kyllä kantakaupunki on melko miellyttävää asumisympäristöä. Kantakaupungin etuna lähiöihin on vielä sen vanhempi rakennuskanta ja se että kantakaupunki on todella kaupunkimainen kun taas monet lähiöt ovat aivan liian hajanaisesti rakennettuja ja ne avoimet parkkikentät vielä pahentavat tilannetta. Kyllä sotien jälkeen on rakennettu myös ihan kohtuullisen mukavan näköisiä taloja ja välillä niiden sijoittelukin on järkevää, mutta kyllä kaupunki-ilmeeltään kantakaupunki lähiöt yleisesti ottaen voittaa. 

Vartiosaaresta puolestaan voisi saada todella ihanteellisen asuinalueen. Sen rannat toimisivat virkistysalueena, kun asutus olisi kompaktisti keskitetty saaren keskiosiin. Saari olisi vielä sen kokoinen, että rannalle olisi aina lyhyt matka. Jos vielä tuonne saisi ratikkayhteyden, niin tuosta voisi saada hyvinkin aikaan esikaupunkialueiden viihtyisimmän asuinalueen. Kyllä sitä on paljon pelloille ja metsiin pystytettyjä lähiöitä, mutta tuollaisia kompakteja saaria, jonne vielä pääsisi ratikalla, ei niin paljon olekaan.

----------


## petteri

> Juurikin Helsingin kantakaupunki on tätä kuvailemaasi onnelaa. Lähipuistot ovat max 1 korttelin kokoisia ja metsään täytyy matkustaa. Ikkunasta näkyy naapurin ikkuna. Jotkut pitävät tälläisestä alueesta, mutta laitama-alueilla voidaan toteuttaa myös väljempää rakentamista. Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että yksityiset suljetut pihat ovat huono ratkaisu julkisen tilan kannalta, mutta yleisiä kaikkien käytössä olevia pihoja ja puistoja tarvitaan - ja niitä asuntojakin niiden lomaan, ei päinvastoin. 
> 
>  Myllypuro on mielestäni Länsi-Herttoniemen ja ohella onnistunut esimerkki kerrostalorakentamisesta: väljää, mutta pihat ovat yleisiä ja vapaasti samoiltavissa. Vaikka taloilla on etäisyyttä toisiinsa, eivät lähimetsät/puistot ole silti kaukana. Palvelut tarjoaa keskitetysti ostoskeskus ja lähikauppa/kaupat. Ja jos asuntoja halutaan lisää, äsken myös erään myllypurolaisen taloyhtiön suosima ratkaisu, lisäasuinkerros joko vintille tai talon jatkeeksi, on paras kompromissi. Kerros tuottaa rakennuskustannuksensa moninkertaisena takaisin ja sieltä on hienot näköalat vihreään kaupunginosaan. Kaupunginosa sai heti valmistuessaan kiitosta sen luonto- ja liikuntatarjonnastaan ja suurin osa sen asukkaista asuu (mututuntuman mukaan) nimenomaan mieluummin myllypuromaisella, kuin kantakaupunkimaisella asuinalueella. Länsi-Herttoniemi ja Myllypuro ovat mielestäni myös arvostettuja alueita, eli niissä kokonaisuus on onnistunut.


Miten voidaan mitata ihmisten arvostuksia luotettavasti? Minusta yksi hyvä mittari on, miten paljon ihmiset ovat valmiita maksamaan jostain palvelusta tai asuinympäristöstä.

Helsingissä raha, tuo armoton arvostuksen mitta kertoo, että ihmiset haluavat asua paljon ennemmin kantakaupungissa kuin vaikka Myllypurossa. He ovat nimittäin valmiita maksamaan kantakaupungin asunnoista paljon enemmän. Sama ilmiö näkyy muuallakin Euroopassa, korttelikaupunki houkuttaa ihmisiä enemmän kuin vehreät lähiöt.

Toki makuja on monenlaisia, mutta kyllä minä mieluummin yrittäisin tehdä uusista alueista Punavuoria tai Kallioita kuin Myllypuroja tai Länsi-Herttoniemiä. Tiheää kaupunkia on nykyään niin vähän tarjolla.




> Viihtyisä kaupunki vaatii mielestäni monenlaisia asuin- ja virkistysalueita: mielestäni Helsinkiin on kokoontunut hienosti monenlaista asuinympäristöä ja kaikilla on kannattajansa. Onhan Marjaniemikin palveluton (poisluk. uimaranta), yksityispihallinen omakotitaloalueensa ja sillekin riittää silti suosionsa - joka tontti on asutettu ja arvokas. Väite, että koko kaupungin pitäisi olla tiivistä kerrostaloaluetta ilman virkistysalueita pelkkine pikku puistikkoineen aina rajalle asti ja sen jälkeen aarnimetsää (mihin pitäisi kaikkien matkustaa sinne halutessaan) on mielestäni absurdi.


Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että kaupunkiin mahtuu monenlaisia alueita, juuri siksi Vartiosaari kannattaakin rakentaa, jotta tarjolla olisi jotain muutakin asumista kuin metsäisiä lähiöitä, joissa luonto on kyllä lähellä. Mutta jotka eivät ainakaan asuntojen hintojen perusteella houkuta asukkaita.

----------


## Knightrider

> Miten voidaan mitata ihmisten arvostuksia luotettavasti? Minusta yksi hyvä mittari on, miten paljon ihmiset ovat valmiita maksamaan jostain palvelusta tai asuinympäristöstä.
> 
> Helsingissä raha, tuo armoton arvostuksen mitta kertoo, että ihmiset haluavat asua paljon ennemmin kantakaupungissa kuin vaikka Myllypurossa. He ovat nimittäin valmiita maksamaan kantakaupungin asunnoista paljon enemmän. Sama ilmiö näkyy muuallakin Euroopassa, korttelikaupunki houkuttaa ihmisiä enemmän kuin vehreät lähiöt.
> 
> Toki makuja on monenlaisia, mutta kyllä minä mieluummin yrittäisin tehdä uusista alueista Punavuoria tai Kallioita kuin Myllypuroja tai Länsi-Herttoniemiä. Tiheää kaupunkia on nykyään niin vähän tarjolla.


Kärjistäen: jos alettaisiin Nuorgamiin tekemään korttelikaupunkia, se ei olisi Helsingin vastaavan veroista. Helsingin keskustan hintataso johtuu suurimmaksi osaksi palveluista ja yrityksistä, jotka sinne ovat juurtuneet. Aluetta voi laajentaa, muttei vastaavanlaisia plänttejä kannata ampua haulikolla kauas kantakaupungista. Eli Vartiosaari ei saa omaa Stockaansa, rautatieasemaansa eikä omaa Kauppatoriaankaan. Sinne ei tule koskaan edes Itäkeskuksen palveluita, joten miksi yrittää mahdotonta? Sinne ei tule millään yhtä arvokkaita asuntoja kuin keskustassa vaan hinnasto on lähempänä esim. Aurinkolahtea ja Viikkiä. Lähiöistä, kuten myös Vartiosaaresta, on edelleen matkustettava keskustaan palveluiden luo ja aarnimetsään aarnimetsän luo.




> Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että kaupunkiin mahtuu monenlaisia alueita, juuri siksi Vartiosaari kannattaakin rakentaa, jotta tarjolla olisi jotain muutakin asumista kuin metsäisiä lähiöitä, joissa luonto on kyllä lähellä. Mutta jotka eivät ainakaan asuntojen hintojen perusteella houkuta asukkaita.


Ainoa ratkaisu liian pieneen keskustaan on sen, ja muiden olemassa olevien aluekeskusten laajentaminen. Voidaan myös luoda uusia voimakkaita aluekeskuksia, mutta Vartiosaaresta sellaiseksi ei ole - sama, kun sanoisi että tehdään Marjaniemestä Itä-Helsingin suurin ja palvelurikkain kantakaupunkialue. Ei mitään järkeä. Keskustaa voi laajentaa monessa paikassa Vartiosaarta lähempänä, kuten Koivusaaressa (täyttömaan kera), bulevardisoimalla, Pitäjänmäellä, Meilahdessa jne. Laajasalosta voidaan tehdä suuri, tiiviisti ja korttelimaisesti raskaalla kädellä rakennettu suuri aluekeskus, mutta jospa jätettäisiin Vartiosaari sen ja Itä-Helsingin "Seurasaareksi"?

----------


## petteri

> Kärjistäen: jos alettaisiin Nuorgamiin tekemään korttelikaupunkia, se ei olisi Helsingin vastaavan veroista. Helsingin keskustan hintataso johtuu suurimmaksi osaksi palveluista ja yrityksistä, jotka sinne ovat juurtuneet. Aluetta voi laajentaa, muttei vastaavanlaisia plänttejä kannata ampua haulikolla kauas kantakaupungista. Eli Vartiosaari ei saa omaa Stockaansa, rautatieasemaansa eikä omaa Kauppatoriaankaan. Sinne ei tule koskaan edes Itäkeskuksen palveluita, joten miksi yrittää mahdotonta?


Ei kantakaupungin laajentaminen välttämättä ole mahdotonta, helppoa se ei kyllä ole. Minusta Vartiosaari voisi hyvin olla uuden rakentamisen alku. Tällä hetkellä ehdotettu 7000 asukkaan määrä on kyllä liian pieni, sillä ei vielä saada aikaan kunnon lähipalveluita. 

Vartiosaareen voisikin kaavoittaa asumaan 20000 henkeä. Se tarkoittaisi suunnilleen Punavuoren korttelirakennetta, jossa rannat olisivat sitten puistoina. Rantapuistot ovat kantakaupungissa suosituimpia ja joka puolella Vartiosaarta on ranta lähellä.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Ainoa ratkaisu liian pieneen keskustaan on sen, ja muiden olemassa olevien aluekeskusten laajentaminen. Voidaan myös luoda uusia voimakkaita aluekeskuksia, mutta Vartiosaaresta sellaiseksi ei ole - sama, kun sanoisi että tehdään Marjaniemestä Itä-Helsingin suurin ja palvelurikkain kantakaupunkialue. Ei mitään järkeä. Keskustaa voi laajentaa monessa paikassa Vartiosaarta lähempänä, kuten Koivusaaressa (täyttömaan kera), bulevardisoimalla, Pitäjänmäellä, Meilahdessa jne. Laajasalosta voidaan tehdä suuri, tiiviisti ja korttelimaisesti raskaalla kädellä rakennettu suuri aluekeskus, mutta jospa jätettäisiin Vartiosaari sen ja Itä-Helsingin "Seurasaareksi"?


Vartiosaaren laajentaminen palveleekin Yliskylän keskustan kasvattamista paikalliseksi merkittäväksi keskukseksi, josta saa laajan valikoiman palveluita. Samoin tekee Laajasalontien ympäristön rakentaminen ja Yliskylän keskuksen tiivistäminen.

----------


## sub

> Toki makuja on monenlaisia, mutta kyllä minä mieluummin yrittäisin tehdä uusista alueista Punavuoria tai Kallioita kuin Myllypuroja tai Länsi-Herttoniemiä. Tiheää kaupunkia on nykyään niin vähän tarjolla.


On varmasti olemassa ihan historiallisia ja kulttuurisia tekijöitä minkä vuoksi tiivistä kaupunkia on meillä vähemmän kuin muualla. Monet eurooppalaiset verrokkikaupungit, joita moni varmasti pitää viihtyisinä vierailukohteina, olivat suurkaupunkeja jo siihen aikaan kun Helsingissä oli lähinnä navettoja ja kalamajoja. Tilanpuute ei meillä ole koskaan ollut ongelma ja kaupunkirakenne pääpiirteissään on muodostunut sellaiseksi kuin täällä on haluttu. Henkilökohtaisesti en usko, että suurin osa kaipaa tiivistyvää kaupunkia, ja osa niistäkin jotka kaipaavat saattavat muuttaa mielensä siinä vaiheessa jos se suurella mittakaavalla aidosti toteutuu. 

Varsinainen ketjun aihe, eli Vartiosaari, on puolestaan varsin hyvä esimerkki siitä, että tällaista tiivistämistä ei edes osata/haluta tehdä. "Koskematon" saari on tietysti paljon helpompi ottaa työn alle, kuin hajakaavoitettu "valmis" lähiö.

----------


## hylje

> Ja kun asuu näiden välissä, on tarjolla hyvät liikenneyhteydet mutta ei huonoja puolia, kuten ruuhkaa, ahtautta ja huonolaatuista hengitysilmaa.


Ja kun asuu kaikkien kivojen juttujen välissä, kaikkiin kivoihin juttuihin on pitkä matka. Koska matkat ovat pitkiä, syntyy paljon liikennettä per asukas, ja jopa löysä lähiövyöhyke onnistuu tuottamaan kehäteille seisomaruuhkat. Noh, onneksi ruuhkan ja kodin välissä on isot aarnimetsät suodattamassa ääntä ja pölyä.

Keskustassa suurin osa kivoista jutuista on jos ei rapusta alas niin kävelyetäisyydellä, ja aarnimetsäkin löytyy iltaretkeä varten tunnin matkan sisältä.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> On varmasti olemassa ihan historiallisia ja kulttuurisia tekijöitä minkä vuoksi tiivistä kaupunkia on meillä vähemmän kuin muualla. Monet eurooppalaiset verrokkikaupungit, joita moni varmasti pitää viihtyisinä vierailukohteina, olivat suurkaupunkeja jo siihen aikaan kun Helsingissä oli lähinnä navettoja ja kalamajoja. Tilanpuute ei meillä ole koskaan ollut ongelma ja kaupunkirakenne pääpiirteissään on muodostunut sellaiseksi kuin täällä on haluttu. Henkilökohtaisesti en usko, että suurin osa kaipaa tiivistyvää kaupunkia, ja osa niistäkin jotka kaipaavat saattavat muuttaa mielensä siinä vaiheessa jos se suurella mittakaavalla aidosti toteutuu. 
> 
> Varsinainen ketjun aihe, eli Vartiosaari, on puolestaan varsin hyvä esimerkki siitä, että tällaista tiivistämistä ei edes osata/haluta tehdä. "Koskematon" saari on tietysti paljon helpompi ottaa työn alle, kuin hajakaavoitettu "valmis" lähiö.


Vartiosaari on itse asiassa juuri sellainen juttu, joita tulee vielä paljon kaavoitettavaksi, jos tiivistämistä ei tehdä. Jos yleiskaavassa 2002 olisi etsitty riittävästi kaavoitukseen kelpaavaa maata, niin Vartiosaaren kohtalo voisi olla toinen.  

Sen sijaan yleiskaavassa osoitettiin uudelle rakentamiselle lähinnä satama-alueet, joka on täysin riittämätön määrältään - ja lisäksi kiellettiin olemassaolevien rakennettujen alueiden merkittävä tiivistäminen merkinnällä "Kulttuurihistoriallisest, rakennustaiteellisesti ja maisemakulttuurin kannalta merkittävä alue". Tuolla merkinnällä on viivoitettu lähes koko Helsingin rakennettu alue (yleiskaavassa 2002). http://www.hel.fi/hki/ksv/fi/Yleissu...leiskaava_2002

Nyt ollaan sitten siinä tilanteessa, että jostain pitää löytää kaavoitettavaa niille asunnoille, joita kasvava kaupunki tarvitsee. Vai halutaanko täällä vaikeuttaa asuntopulaa entisestään? 

Tämä on myös sitten aika olennaista tällä valtuustokaudella tehtävän yleiskaavan kannalta. Pitää tehdä sellainen yleiskaava, joka tukee tiivistymistä eikä hajaantumista (kuten nykyinen yleiskaava tekee).

----------


## petteri

Toki jos halutaan Vartiosaaren rakentamiselle vaihtoehtoja, niitä toki löytyy. En toki ole varma pitävätkö nimbyt niistäkään.

Rakentamismahdollisuuksia kyllä löytyy. Esimerkiksi Lapinlahden sairaalan alueen suojelupäätös on ihan järjetön. Sairaalan rakennukset olisi syytä pääosin purkaa ja rakentaa paikalle toimistoja ja asuntoja. Samoin siirtolapuutarha-alueet on syytä ottaa tehokkaampaan käyttöön, ei kaupungin tehtävänä ole tukea yksityistä kesäasumista, vaan asuminen on tärkeämpi funktio. Vastaavia kohteita löytyy toki pilvin pimein kun vaan halutaan tiivistää kaupunkia. 

Esimerkiksi Talin golf-kentän vuokrasopimus on kaupungin syytä ostaa pikaisesti pois. (Vuokrasopimusta ei voi helposti katkaista, mutta eiköhän golfaajille raha kelpaa.). Samalla sitten Laajalahden suojelupäätös kumoon ja alueelle uutta asutusta. 

Samalla olisi myös syytä ottaa uudestaan käsittelyyn laajamittaiset merentäytöt. Kaupunkia rakennettaessa muodostuu aina täyttömaata, jota kippaamalla mereen saadaan suuria uusia rakentamiskelpoisia alueita.

Sitten on tietysti vaihtoehtona markkinaehtoinen tiivistäminen. Se onnistuu helposti niin, että vaikka tuplataan nykyiset rakennusoikeudet ja muutetaan sallittua kerroslukumäärää esimerkiksi. Haagassa, Munkkivuoressa, Lauttasaaressa, Oulunkylässä, Pajamäessä, Vanhassa Herttoniemessä, Kulosaaressa ynnä muilla alitehokkailla alueilla. Samalla luodaan myös vuokratonteilla oleville kiinteistöille mahdollisuus hyötyä lisärakennusoikeudesta.  Samoin omakotitaloalueiden kehittymistä tehokkaammiksi voidaan hyvin tehokkaasti edesauttaa lisärakennusoikeuksilla ja sallittujen kerroslukumäärien muutoksilla.

Lisärakennusoikeudet johtavat alueilla, joilla uusilla on kysyntää varsin nopeasti siihen, että taloja joko korotetaan tai muuten täydennysrakennetaan olemassa olevia tontteja. Se edellyttää vaan että nykyiisllä asukkailla on mahdollisuus hyötyä tilanteesta.

----------


## Minä vain

Olen hieman yllättynyt siitä että tässä ketjussa on kokonaan unohtunut *arkkitehtuuri* eli *rakennusten ulkonäkö*. Suosittelen opintoretkeä Nikkilän vanhan psykiatrisen sairaalan alueelle. Alue on kaavoitettu samalla periaatteella kuin nyt vaikkapa Myllypuro, eli väljästi sijoiteltuja massiivisia kerrostaloja. Alueen viihtyvyydestä ei voi kuitenkaan puhua edes samana päivänä esim. Myllypuron kanssa, sillä rakennukset ovat enimmäkseen 1910- ja 20-luvuilla rakennettuja rakennuksia, joiden ulkonäköön on panostettu. 

Jos siis Myllypuron rakennukset olisivat samanlaisia kuin ne nykyään ovat ja kaavoitus olisi umpikorttelia ruutukaavalla, alue olisi varmaan nykyistäkin pahempi slummi. Lisäksi on otettava huomioon *ympäröivä kaupunkirakenne*. Myllypuro kannattaisi muuttaa kantakaupungiksi vain jos 

1) samalla myös Roihupelto, Puotinharju, Kivikko, Kurkimäki, Kontula ja myös Myllypuron ja Puotinharjun välissä olevat ei-kenenkään maat muutettaisiin kantakaupungiksi ja 
2) alueelle laitettaisiin kiertelemään ratikkalinjat sekä 
3) talot olisivat rakennettu romanttisella tyylillä käytännöllisen brutalismin sijaan.

Esimerkiksi Herttoniemenranta on epäonnistunut kaupunginosa, koska talot ovat tylsiä, ympärillä on lähinnä teollisuusaluetta ja pusikkoa, metroasemalle on liian pitkä matka (suurimmalla osalla) ja palvelut ovat vähäisiä ja samalla kadut kuolleita. Vartiosaaren talot tulevat olemaan tylsiä ja alueella liian pieni asukaspohja palveluille eli luvassa on kuollut alue täynnä neuvostokuutiota.

----------


## j-lu

> Toki jos halutaan Vartiosaaren rakentamiselle vaihtoehtoja, niitä toki löytyy.


Ei oikeastaan löydy, sillä nykyisellä kaavoitustahdilla ja -käytänteillä Helsinki tarvitsee ne vaihtoehdotkin, että pystyy vastaamaan kysyntään.

Asia olisi toinen, jos keskimääräinen aluetehokkuus pystyttäisiin kaavoituksessa tuplaamaan. Mutta jos katsoo viimeisimpiä merkittäviä suunnitelmia Helsingin rakentamiseksi (Satamat, Kruunuvuori, Pasila), niin sellaista kehitystä ei ole näköpiirissä. Autopaikkanormista (kuten myös muista normeista) luopuminen olisi ensimmäinen askel tehokkaampaan kaavoitukseen, mutta se on poliittisesti kovin kivulias ottaa. Tapahtuu toki ennemmin tai myöhemmin, mutta sitä arpoessa ehditään tuhlaamaan paljon rakennusmaata huonoilla ja tehottomilla kaavoilla - luultavasti Vartiosaarikin.

----------


## late-

> Tämä ei selitä, miksi juuri Vartiosaari on maalitauluna, eivätkä nämä yllin kyllin riittoisat muut viheralueet.


Varsinaisia perusteluja en tunne, mutta nyt käynnissä olevan kaavoituksen kannalta selittävä tekijä on voimassa oleva Yleiskaava 2002. Yleiskaavan valmistelussa tarkasteltiin kaupunki kokonaisuutena ja määriteltiin rakennettavat ja rakentamatta jätettävät alueet. Vartiosaari päätyi selvitysalueeksi eli näiden kahden luokan väliin. Siten Vartiosaari on selvästi ensisijainen verrattuna yleiskaavassa yksiselitteisesti viheralueiksi määriteltyihin alueisiin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:19 ----------




> Helsingin keskustan hintataso johtuu suurimmaksi osaksi palveluista ja yrityksistä, jotka sinne ovat juurtuneet.


Monella tavalla näin. Kuitenkin keskustan ja lähiöiden asuntojen hintaero on toden teolla revennyt vasta 90-luvun alun laman jälkeen. Keskusta-asuminen ei siis ikuisesti ja itseisarvoisesti ole ollut niin haluttua kuin nyt. Vartiosaareen tämä ei minusta niinkään liity, vaan juuri kantakaupungin laajentamiseen ja rakenteen tiivistämiseen muilla tavoin eli pitkälti uuden yleiskaavan valmisteluun.

----------


## Salomaa

Kun kaupunkia tiivistetään . Yksityisautoilun merkitys vähenee. Nyt on pohdittava myö s sitä mitä toimenpiteitä tehdään yksityisautoilun vähentämiseksi. 

Yksityisautoilu ei voi kasvaa samassa suhteessa tiivistämisen kanssa.

Tämä yksityisautoilun ja joukkoliikenteen suhde on täysin unohtunut tai jätetty tarkoituksella syrjään, mutta otin sen nyt siksi esille.
(jos Lapinlahden sairaalan purkamista esittää, niin pikemminkin se esitys on järjetön)

----------


## Compact

> Tällä hetkellä ehdotettu 7000 asukkaan määrä on kyllä liian pieni, sillä ei vielä saada aikaan kunnon lähipalveluita.


Onhan meillä paljon kuntia/kaupunkeja, joissa on tuo 7000 ja vaikka mitkä palvelut. Että pitää olla 20000 as., kuulostaa niin KOK-politiikalta ja "sovittu-SOK/K-linjalla".

----------


## hmikko

> Onhan meillä paljon kuntia/kaupunkeja, joissa on tuo 7000 ja vaikka mitkä palvelut.


7000 Keski-Pohjanmaalla ja 7000 ratikkamatkan päässä Aleksilta ovat hieman eri asia. Näkyyhän tämä isommissakin kokonaisuuksissa. Esim. Vantaan ja Espoon kulttuurilaitokset olisivat varmasti aika erilaiset, jos ne olisivat omia keskuksiaan Helsingistä erillään.

----------


## Albert

No raitiovaunu Vartiosaareen; tietysti matkustajamäärissä ajatellaan myös Laajasalon matkustajia, ei pelkästään Vartiosaaren 7000. 
Tähänhän sitten vielä liittyy visio (näky tai harhanäky, erityisesti  uskonnollisessa tai huumavilla aineilla saavutetussa hurmostilassa  koettua) ratikkalinjan jatkamisesta Vuosaaren suuntaan.

----------


## Compact

> 7000 Keski-Pohjanmaalla ja 7000 ratikkamatkan päässä Aleksilta ovat hieman eri asia. Näkyyhän tämä isommissakin kokonaisuuksissa. Esim. Vantaan ja Espoon kulttuurilaitokset olisivat varmasti aika erilaiset, jos ne olisivat omia keskuksiaan Helsingistä erillään.


Tiedän Suomesta 7000 asukkaan kaupunkeja/kirkonkyliä, joissa on kaikki "tarvittavat" palvelut kävelyetäisyydellä. Ehkä ensimmäisinä suurimpina puutteina voisi olla mahdollisesti suutarin ja viinakaupan puute? Siellä ei kuitenkaan tarvita sen kummempia kyläbusseja tai joukolinjoja asioidessaan välttämättömissä paikoissa. Kävelee kuin Kaartinkaupungissa, ehkä kohteet ovatkin vielä lähempänä toisiaan kuin mainitussa kivierämaassa?

(Suur-Helsingissä, jos on 7000 asukkaan lähiö, siellä ei ole usein muuta kuin rouville kampaamo ja herroille pitsakeppanapubi.)

Ja kun on tarve mennä suutariin ja viinakauppaan, matka on sama viereiseen suurempaan seutukunnan keskukseen kuin mennä Suur-Helsingin lähiöstä kauppakeskukseen. Ja kummassakin on sitten ne samat Veramodat ja Expertit, oli lähtöpaikka sitten kumpi vain.

----------


## Minä vain

> Tiedän Suomesta 7000 asukkaan kaupunkeja/kirkonkyliä, joissa on kaikki "tarvittavat" palvelut kävelyetäisyydellä. Ehkä ensimmäisinä suurimpina puutteina voisi olla mahdollisesti suutarin ja viinakaupan puute? Siellä ei kuitenkaan tarvita sen kummempia kyläbusseja tai joukolinjoja asioidessaan välttämättömissä paikoissa. Kävelee kuin Kaartinkaupungissa, ehkä kohteet ovatkin vielä lähempänä toisiaan kuin mainitussa kivierämaassa?
> 
> Ja kun on tarve mennä suutariin ja viinakauppaan, matka on sama viereiseen suurempaan seutukunnan keskukseen kuin mennä Suur-Helsingin lähiöstä kauppakeskukseen. Ja kummassakin on sitten ne samat Veramodat ja Expertit, oli lähtöpaikka sitten kumpi vain.


Näinhän se todella on, eli jos haluaa asua tarvittavat palvelut kävelymatkan päässä, pitää asua kirkonkylän keskustassa, ja Helsinki muodostaa yhden kirkonkylän.

Viereiseen keskukseen ei mene ilmaista (marginaalikustannus 0  kausilipun haltijalle) junaa 515 min välein, vaan täytyy ajaa autolla 20 tai 40 km. En myöskään usko, että paikalliset pitävät suurempaa keskusta samalla tavalla vetovoimaisena kuin Helsingin keskusta on. Suuremmastakin keskuksesta kuitenkin puuttuu upea arkkitehtuuri, katujen ihmisvilinä, Stockmann, erikoisliikkeet, joista voi ostaa mitä vain ja kulttuurilaitokset.

Sen lisäksi erona on myös laajan väestöpohjan vaativien autovetoisten kauppakeskusten puute, tai ainakin lähimpään kauppakeskukseen on pitkä matka. Eli jos 7 000 asukkaan asuinalueelta on hankala lähteä muualle tai muualla ei ylipäänsä ole mitään vetovoimaista keskusta, kaikki palvelut ovat yhtenä rykelmänä kirkonkylällä. 

Jos Suomenlahdella olisi 7 000 asukkaan saari, josta olisi puolen tunnin lauttamatka Helsingin keskustaan, saarella olisi huomattavasti runsaammat palvelut kuin jos saarelta olisi vain 10 minuutin lauttamatka keskustaan. 10 minuutin lauttamatka aiheuttaisi sen, että asukkaat käyttäisivät liikaa keskustan palveluja ja palvelut omalla saarella muuttuisivat suurimmaksi osaksi kannattamattomiksi. Samalla tavalla tyypillisestä 7 000 asukkaan lähiöstä on helppo mennä autolla jumbo-omppuun tai joukkoliikenteellä keskustaan. 

Yrityksen näkökulmasta voi asian ajatella niin, että valtakunnallisen pankin kannattaa maksimoidakseen voittonsa perustaa haarakonttori jokaiseen kirkonkylään, mutta Helsingin seudulla riittää 2 tai 3 konttoria kantakaupungissa ja konttori Sellossa, Isossa Omenassa, Jumbossa ja Itiksessä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Näinhän se juurikin menee. Asiaa on jonkin verran tutkittu, myös liike-elämällä on omia peukalosääntöjään. Mutta sijoittumisen kannalta kriittistä on tavoitettavat asiakkaat esimerkiksi 15 minuutin, puolen tunnin ja 45 minuutin etäisyydellä, vähän toimialasta riippuen. Päivittäistavarakaupan kannalta olennaista on 15 minuutin etäisyys ja tällä logiikalla esimerkiksi hypermarketit sijoittuvat moottoriteiden risteyksiin. Myös keskustan vetovoimaisuudelle on aivan olennaista, että keskikaupunki on samalla iso asuinalue, siis 15 minuutin kävelymatkan päässä vaikkapa asemalta asuu aika määrä ihmisiä.

Jos halutaan suosia pieniä kauppoja, yhdyskuntarakenteen tulisi olla aika homogeeninen ja samoin liikenneverkossa ei saisi olla nopeita runkoyhteyksiä. Silloin jokainen pääkadun risteys on suunnilleen yhtä hyvä liikepaikka ja siksi joka pääkadun risteyksessä on pieni kauppakeskittymä pieniä kauppoja. Oma hypoteesini (joka olisi joskus kiva koittaa todistaa paikkatietoaineistolla, jos sellaiseen löytyisi tilaisuus) on, että kaupan yksikköjen koko on suoraan verrannollinen liikenneverkon hierarkisuuteen: mitä hierarkisempi verkko, sitä suuremmat kaupan yksiköt.

Lähiöiden kanssa pääsi tapahtumaan vahinko, kun lähiöiden lisäksi rakennettiin niiden ulkopuolelle nopeiden teiden verkosto, jolloin parhaimmat liikepaikat sijoittuivat tämän verkoston solmupisteisiin lähiöiden ostareiden sijaan. Pienenä miinuksena sitten vain, että nämä uudet hypermarketit ovat saavutettavissa oikeastaan vain autolla. Muistelen, että vanhassa kotikaupungissani Joensuussakin kävi juuri näin, ohitustie rakennettiin aika myöhäisessa vaiheessa, 90-luvulla ja tasan samaan aikaan tulivat hypermarketit kaupunkiin, uuden ohitustien varteen.

----------


## hylje

Maaseudun taajamissa olen nähnyt sitä, että ensin rakennetaan nopea runkovaltatie taajaman ohi, ja sitten taajaman palvelut-- kunnallisetkin-- muuttavat uuteen valtatien risteykseen. Risteyksen ruuhkautumista ja ohitustien ohitustietä odotellessa.

Nykyisessä liikennesuunnittelussa on suuri paino liikkuvuudella, eli ajatellaan että mitä nopeammin auto ajaa sitä paremmin liikenne ja siten talous toimii. Mutta kauppaa eli taloutta ei kiinnosta miten nopea auto asiakkaalla on. Kauppaa kiinnostaa miten monta asiakasta on lähellä ja kuinka monta kilpailevaa kauppaa noilla asiakkailla on. Eli mahdollisimman hidas liikenne mahdollisimman suurella asukasmäärällä on absoluuttisesti parasta kaupunkia missä käydä kauppaa. Vastaavasti asuntojen hinnat puhuvat omaa kieltään siitä, minkälaisesta kaupungista on pulaa. Eli liikenne- ja kaupunkisuunnittelu tavoittelevat täysin päinvastaista ihannetta kuin mitä ihmiset ja kaupat haluavat.

----------


## Minä vain

> Päivittäistavarakaupan kannalta olennaista on 15 minuutin etäisyys ja tällä logiikalla esimerkiksi hypermarketit sijoittuvat moottoriteiden risteyksiin.


Vaikka Joensuussa ymmärrän tämän, mutta jos Helsingin lähiöiden kotitalouksista 45 % ja Espoon, Vantaan sekä Keravan kotitalouksista noin 30 % on autottomia, eikö optimaalisinta olisi sijoittua niin että sijoittuminen olisi joukkoliikenne- ja henkilöautosaavutettavuuksien kompromissi, kuten Itis ja Sello, eli eikö esimerkiksi Jumbo olisi ollut kannattavampaa sijoittaa Tikkurilaan?

Tosin en antaisi ollenkaan lupaa rakentaa kauppakeskuksia. Kannelmäen Kaari oli suuri virhe, joka liittynee vahvasti politiikkojen S-kytkentöihin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Vaikka Joensuussa ymmärrän tämän, mutta jos Helsingin lähiöiden kotitalouksista 45 % ja Espoon, Vantaan sekä Keravan kotitalouksista noin 30 % on autottomia, eikö optimaalisinta olisi sijoittua niin että sijoittuminen olisi joukkoliikenne- ja henkilöautosaavutettavuuksien kompromissi, kuten Itis ja Sello, eli eikö esimerkiksi Jumbo olisi ollut kannattavampaa sijoittaa Tikkurilaan?


Tämähän on asia, joka oikeastaan pitäisi laskea. Sijoittumalla Tikkurilaan saadaan 15 minuutin kävelymatkan sisään tietty joukko ihmisiä, mutta moottoritie vie vain kahteen suuntaan, joka hyvin karkeasti leikkaa kolmanneksen tai puolet alueesta, jonne autolla on 15 minuutin ajomatka, verrattuna sijaintiin moottoriteiden risteyksissä. (Ja tikkurilassa hypermarketti ei välttämättä olisi ihan moottoritien kyljessä.) Näitä lukemia sitten pitäisi verrata. Ja sitten pitää tietysti huomioida saatavissa oleva tila. Edellisestä postauksesta tämä jäi pois, mutta sijoittumista tietysti ohjaa myös saatavissa oleva maa ja sen vuokra. Koska moottoritiet on haittojen minimoimiseksi linjattu pois asutuksesta, saa kauppias sijainnista moottoritieristeyksessä tuplapotin: hyvän sijainnin lisäksi runsaasti maata, jolloin ei tarvita pysäköintitaloa, vaan tilaa on vaikka miten isolle parkkikentälle, ja itse kauppa yksikerroksinen teollisuushalli. Normaalistihan kauppa joutuu tasapainottelemaan juuri tämän ongelman kanssa: keskeinen sijainti, mutta vähän tilaa, vai mieluummin runsaasti tilaa, mutta syrjäinen sijainti.

Mutta et tietenkään ole sinällään väärässä: eihän muuten Selloa tai Itäkeskusta olisi. Ilmeisesti suurempi saavutettavuusalue riittää ainakin näissä paikoin kattamaan esimerkiksi pysäköintitalosta koituvat lisäkulut. Ja onhan joukkoliikenteen solmut tietenkin hyviä liikepaikkoja yleensäkin. Se vain voi hämätä, että näissä paikoissa kauppa joutuu vähän optimoimaan tilankäyttöään ja miettimään, kuinka paljon tilaa oikeasti tarvitaan. Siksi nämä kaupat näyttävät merkitystään pienemmiltä hypermarkeiteihin verrattuna, jonka tilasta suurin osa on itse asiassa varastoa, siis tavarat varastoidaan suoraan myyntitilaan, ihan nokkelaa, jos tilalla on vain vähäinen arvo. Myyntiartikkeleita ei välttämättä ole niinkään paljoa enempää kuin isossa tavallisessa supermarketissa.

Mutta jos Autohypermarketteja ei haluta, minun mielestä silloin kaupunkirakennetta ja liikenneverkkoa tulisi rakentaa sellaiseksi, että näille ei ole oikein järkevää kysyntää. Eli matkanopeuksia alaspäin seudullisella tieverkolla ja lisää asukkaita kävelyetäisyydelle niistä paikoista, mihin kauppaa halutaan, ja panostus hyvään jalankulkuympäristöön. Eli näen asian suunnilleen samoin kuin Hylje. Maaseudulla varmaan on perusteltua rakentaa myös nopeita teitä, mutta niitä sijoitettaessa pitäisi olla tosi varovainen, eli ohitustie vähintään sen 15 minuutin matkan päähän kirkonkylän keskustasta, mikä onnistuu vaikka jättämällä liittymät rakentamatta, ohitustielle pääsee vain sen kummastakin päästä.

Sen verran vielä, että Helsingissä oli pitkään politiikkana juurikin kaavoittaa hypermarketit vain paikoille, joissa on hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet, kuten Itäkeskukseen. Mutta linjaus petti, kun -85 (noin) EKA, ilmeisestikin silloin parhaiten poliittisesti verkostoitunut kauppaketju, sai automarketin Vihdintien ja Kehä I:n risteykseen. Sen jälkeen kävi poliittisesti mahdottomaksi kieltää automarketteja muiltakaan ketjuilta. Tarinan opetus: on naivia kuvitella, että kaavoituksella, ympäristöluvilla yms. voidaan asetella maankäyttö juuri sellaiseksi kuin huvittaa. Kyllähän sekin onnistuu, mutta yleensä vain hetkellisesti. Kaupan taholta on jatkuva paine päästä parhaille paikoille ja jos ne ovat vain tyhjänä, kauppa yleensä onnistuu, ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Jos paikat ovat kaavoitusmonopolin takana, kauppa tietenkin siirtyy lobbaukseen.

----------


## 339-DF

Jos hetkeksi palataan Vartiosaareen. Soininvaaran blogilla on hyvin perusteltu kirjoitus siitä, miksi hän kannattaa alueen asuinrakentamista. http://www.soininvaara.fi/2013/12/09...isen-puolesta/

Kunpa kaikki poliitikot perustelisivat päätöksiään tällä tavoin!

----------


## hmikko

> Tarinan opetus: on naivia kuvitella, että kaavoituksella, ympäristöluvilla yms. voidaan asetella maankäyttö juuri sellaiseksi kuin huvittaa. Kyllähän sekin onnistuu, mutta yleensä vain hetkellisesti.


On se maailmalla onnistunut erinäisissä paikoissa, mm. Saksassa aika laajasti. Suomessa vaan poliitikkojen hyvät suhteet kaupan keskusliikkeisiin ovat olleet etusijalla, ts. poliittista tahtoa peltomarkettien rajoittamiseen ei oikeasti ole ollut tarpeeksi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Jotenkin sopivasti teemaan tällainen uutinen: Kurikka haluaa liike-elamää valtatien varteen.  Saksan tilannetta en osaa kovin paljon kommentoida, sen verran kuitenkin, että myös urban sprawl on siellä paljon pienempi ja moottoritiet yhäkin kiertävät suurelta osin kaupungit niiden ulkopuolelta. Eli amerikkalaistyyliset hypermarketit ja mallit eivät ole muutenkaan niin houkuttelevia ratkaisuja kaupalle.

Nyt meillä on ympäristöministeriön vetämä linja, jossa kaupan suuryksiköt maakuntakaavassa tulee hyväksyttää ministeriössä. Kiinnostava seurata, miten pitkälle tämä onnistuu. Ainakin jo maakuntaliitoista tulee aika ankaraa painetta, kuten vaikka tästä voi lukea: Matti Viialainen esittaa - maakuntakaavapaatökset pois ympäristoministeriöltä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sen verran vielä, että Helsingissä oli pitkään politiikkana juurikin kaavoittaa hypermarketit vain paikoille, joissa on hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet, kuten Itäkeskukseen. Mutta linjaus petti, kun -85 (noin) EKA, ilmeisestikin silloin parhaiten poliittisesti verkostoitunut kauppaketju, sai automarketin Vihdintien ja Kehä I:n risteykseen.


Kannelmäen Eka-Market (myöhemmin Maxi-Market, sitten Prisma ja nykyisin siis Kauppakeskus Kaari) on itse asiassa avattu jo 1973 eli yli kymmenen vuotta ennen Itistä. (Ja on oikeastaan lähempänä Hämeenlinnanväylää kuin Vihdintietä. Mutta ei kummankaan risteyksessä varsinaisesti.)

----------


## Salomaa

soininvaarakin mainitsee rakentamisen kannattamisen yhdeksi syyksi sen että saari on pienten piirien käytössä. Niin on Talin golfkenttäkin. Joten kysymys kuuluu: Koska Talin golfkenttä otetaan asumiskäyttöön ?

----------


## 339-DF

Jos se vihreistä olisi kiinnim olisi otettu jo kauan sitten.

Minusta ei tarvitsisi ottaa; Talin kartanomiljöö säilyy arvoisessaan avaruudessa paljon paremmin golfkenttänä kuin asuinalueena tai hoitamattomana ryteikkönä, jota helsinkiläiset kutsuvat puistoksi. Meillä on hoidettua puistoa muutenkin aivan liian vähän, hoitamatonta ryteikköä aivan liikaa.

----------


## Minä vain

> Meillä on hoidettua puistoa muutenkin aivan liian vähän, hoitamatonta ryteikköä aivan liikaa.


Onko ainoassakaan lähiössä puistoa?

----------


## Knightrider

> Onko ainoassakaan lähiössä puistoa?


Liikuntapuistot eivät ole hoitamatonta ryteikköä ainakaan. Kaatuneet puut poistetaan sekä polut, pururadat ja raitit pidetään kunnossa ja erilaisia liikuntatelineitä asennetaan. Unohtamatta roskakoreja, penkkejä ja valaistusta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Jos se vihreistä olisi kiinnim olisi otettu jo kauan sitten.
> 
> Minusta ei tarvitsisi ottaa; Talin kartanomiljöö säilyy arvoisessaan avaruudessa paljon paremmin golfkenttänä kuin asuinalueena tai hoitamattomana ryteikkönä, jota helsinkiläiset kutsuvat puistoksi. Meillä on hoidettua puistoa muutenkin aivan liian vähän, hoitamatonta ryteikköä aivan liikaa.


Sitten kyllä löytyy samassa suhteessa perusteluja Vartiosaaren säilyttmisessä nykymuodossaan. Lapset muuten tarvitsevat leikkipaikaksi hoitamatonta ryteikköä. Sitä o n Vartiosaaressa, sitten siellä on hoidettua aluetta sekä ulkoilumahdollisuuksia lenkkeilijöille. Mitä se pikkuparlamentin edessä oleva alue on. Tuli mieleen kun kaupungin virkamies sanoi: "koko puistoa ei rakenneta". 

Totuus on se että Helsingissä *puisto*-sana on enimmäkseen synonyymi sanalle *rakentamaton tontti*.

Mutta Golfin pelaajissa on sen verran vaikutusvaltaista herraa ja siksi he toistaiseksi saavat alihintaan pitää alueensa.

----------


## aki

> Onko ainoassakaan lähiössä puistoa?


Pelkästään Roihuvuoressa on useita erilaisia puistoja. Helsingin monimuotoisiin puistoihin alueittain voi tutustua esimerkiksi osoitteessa www.vihreatsylit.fi

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pelkästään Roihuvuoressa on useita erilaisia puistoja. Helsingin monimuotoisiin puistoihin alueittain voi tutustua esimerkiksi osoitteessa www.vihreatsylit.fi


Jos nyt saa tähän kommentoida vaika olen itselleni lupaillut että kaikenlaisiin foorumeihin kirjoittamiseni saa pikkuhiljaa loppua... niin

jos katsoo tarkemin esim juuri tuota Vihreätsylit -sivustoa niin voi todeta että Helsingissä on aivan mielelettömästi puistoja ja viheralueita ollakseen 600.000 asukkaan kaupunki. Ymmärrän tässä Vartiosaari ja Meri-Rastila kiistassa että asukkaiden viihtyvyys on tärkeää mutta tärkeää olisi myös rakentaa asuntoja koska asumisen hintataso uhkaa karata eikä Helsingin seudulle saada silloin sitä työvoimaa jolla taloutta pidettäisin pystyssä. Eikä tilanne ole juuri parempi muissakaan kaupungeissa. Ainostaan pikkukaupungeissa itä- pohjois ja keski-Suomessa on riittävää tarjontaa asunnoista mutta niihin kaupunkeihin ei sitten pystytä järjestämään ihmisille töitä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ymmärrän tässä Vartiosaari ja Meri-Rastila kiistassa että asukkaiden viihtyvyys on tärkeää mutta tärkeää olisi myös rakentaa asuntoja koska asumisen hintataso uhkaa karata eikä Helsingin seudulle saada silloin sitä työvoimaa jolla taloutta pidettäisin pystyssä.


Olen asuntojen tarpeesta Rainerin kanssa täsmälleen samaa mieltä. Mutta eilinen valtuustokeskustelu osoitti, että päätöksiä ei tehdä niillä perusteilla, jotka lausutaan ääneen. Esillä oli kaksi vaihtoehtoa: 2000 asukasta nykyiseen metsään tai 2000 asukasta nykyisten talojen sekaan. Jälkimmäinen ei kelvannut, koska 2000 uutta asukasta ovat uusia asukkaita vain silloin, kun niille rakennetaan asunnot metsään. Eli metsään raketamista perusteltiin sillä, että pitää saada 2000 uutta asukasta, ja siksi ei kelpaa se, että 2000 uuden asukkaan asunnot tehdään valmiiseen lähiörakenteeseen, jossa on jo kunnallistekniikka ja josta on jopa metroasemalle lyhyempi matka.

Tämä on Vartiosaariketju. Mutta Vartiosaariargumentoinnissa on sama älyn ja logiikan puute. Vartiosaarta ei saa rakentaa eikä sinne saa tehdä siltaa, koska sitten se tuhoutuu, kun sinne tulee liikaa ihmisiä. Vartiosaarta ei saa tuhota, koska se on korvaamaton ihmisten ulkoilualue, jolla on hirvittävän paljon käyttäjiä, jotka sen tarvitsevat. Siis saaren pitää olla suuren ihmismäärän käytettävissä, mutta siellä ei saa olla suurta ihmismäärää, koska sitten se tuhoutuu, eikä voi olla suuren ihmismäärän käytettävissä.

Tässä viitattiin aiemmin Soininvaaran blogiin, ja olen samalla kannalla. 500 vuosittaista kävijää, siis keskimäärin joka toinen pivä 1 ja joka toinen päivä 2 ihmistä, ei ole mikään tärkeä kaupunkilaisten ulkoilualue. Saari on tärkeä vain niille harvoille, joilla siellä nyt on mökkinsä. Kysymys on arvovalinnasta: Onko nykyisten mökkiläisten oikeus viettää mökkielämää 25 metrin päässä kaupungista tärkeämpi kuin rakentaa lisää kaupunkia 7000 asukkalle? En puutu tässä luontoarvoihin, sillä tietenkään Vartiosaaren luontoa ei ole missään muualla kuin Vartiosaaressa. Eli se ei ole argumentti tässä arvovalinnassa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Olen asuntojen tarpeesta Rainerin kanssa täsmälleen samaa mieltä. Mutta eilinen valtuustokeskustelu osoitti, että päätöksiä ei tehdä niillä perusteilla, jotka lausutaan ääneen. Esillä oli kaksi vaihtoehtoa: 2000 asukasta nykyiseen metsään tai 2000 asukasta nykyisten talojen sekaan. Jälkimmäinen ei kelvannut, koska 2000 uutta asukasta ovat uusia asukkaita vain silloin, kun niille rakennetaan asunnot metsään. Eli metsään raketamista perusteltiin sillä, että pitää saada 2000 uutta asukasta, ja siksi ei kelpaa se, että 2000 uuden asukkaan asunnot tehdään valmiiseen lähiörakenteeseen, jossa on jo kunnallistekniikka ja josta on jopa metroasemalle lyhyempi matka.


Vuosaaren tapauksessa on kyllä molempi parempi, kun ensin rakennetaan metsään asuntoja 2000 hengelle ja sen jälkeen tiivistetään valmista rakennetta 2000 hengellä, saadaan tuplamäärä uusia asuntoja siihen verrattuna, että valitaan vain toinen vaihtoehto. Metsään rakentaminen ei mitenkään estä tai paljonkaan vaikeuta muun alueen tiivistämistä tulevaisuudessa. Toisinpäin toteuttamalla on kaavoittajalla paljon enemmän vaikeuksia, kun nimbyt haluavat säilyttää kaikki mahdolliset pusikot.

----------


## j-lu

> Olen asuntojen tarpeesta Rainerin kanssa täsmälleen samaa mieltä. Mutta eilinen valtuustokeskustelu osoitti, että päätöksiä ei tehdä niillä perusteilla, jotka lausutaan ääneen. Esillä oli kaksi vaihtoehtoa: 2000 asukasta nykyiseen metsään tai 2000 asukasta nykyisten talojen sekaan. Jälkimmäinen ei kelvannut, koska 2000 uutta asukasta ovat uusia asukkaita vain silloin, kun niille rakennetaan asunnot metsään. Eli metsään raketamista perusteltiin sillä, että pitää saada 2000 uutta asukasta, ja siksi ei kelpaa se, että 2000 uuden asukkaan asunnot tehdään valmiiseen lähiörakenteeseen, jossa on jo kunnallistekniikka ja josta on jopa metroasemalle lyhyempi matka.


Kysehän oli lähinnä siitä, että haluttiin kovan rahan asuntoja ja niille on helpompi löytää grynderit sekä tonteista saa paremman hinnan, jos talot tulevat rantametsään kuin että tulisivat itälähiön sekaan. Matka metroasemalle tässä tapauksessa on yhdentekevä, koska alueelle halutut uudet asukkaat liikkuvat henkilöautolla. 

Sen lähiönhän muuten voisi tiivistää joka tapauksessa, rakennetaan metsä tai ei. Mutta jos KSV:sta kysytään, niin ei tarvitse tiivistää, sillä kyllä Helsingissä rakentamatonta pöpelikköä riittää tuhlattavaksi asti ja sitten kun loppuu, niin voidaan täyttää merta tunnelinlouhinnasta saadulla maa-aineksella.

Sinänsä kyllä samaa mieltä siitä, että julkilausutut perustelut eivät monestikaan näissä asioissa liity tosiasiallisiin syihin. Mikä on tavallaan hupaisaakin, sillä syyt kumpuavat monesti aika kokoomuslaisista arvoista, mutta häpeävätkö sitten arvojaan niin paljon, että pitää keksiä salonkikelpoisia selityksiä?

edit: Petteri sentää uskaltaa puhua asioista niin kuin ne ovat. Vähän kyllä epäilen sitä tiivistämishalua tulevaisuudessa, mutta toki tiivistäminen on mahdollista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen asuntojen tarpeesta Rainerin kanssa täsmälleen samaa mieltä. Mutta eilinen valtuustokeskustelu osoitti, että päätöksiä ei tehdä niillä perusteilla, jotka lausutaan ääneen. Esillä oli kaksi vaihtoehtoa: 2000 asukasta nykyiseen metsään tai 2000 asukasta nykyisten talojen sekaan. Jälkimmäinen ei kelvannut, koska 2000 uutta asukasta ovat uusia asukkaita vain silloin, kun niille rakennetaan asunnot metsään. Eli metsään raketamista perusteltiin sillä, että pitää saada 2000 uutta asukasta, ja siksi ei kelpaa se, että 2000 uuden asukkaan asunnot tehdään valmiiseen lähiörakenteeseen, jossa on jo kunnallistekniikka ja josta on jopa metroasemalle lyhyempi matka.


Vaikka Meri-Rastilan rantametsä rakennettaisiin, niin jäljelle jäisi ymmärtääkseni yhtä iso viereinen Ramssinniemi ulkoilukäyttöön, vai jääkö? Lisäksi Vuosaareen jäävät Kallahti ja Uutela jotka ovat vielä isompia niemiä sekä Vuosaaren golfkenttä sekä metsät Itäväylän ja Vuosaaren välissä ulkoilukäyttöön. Yhteensä nämä alueet ovat pinnaltaan isompia kuin Vuosaaren rakennetut osat. Löytyykö koko Helsingistä ainoatakaan lähiötä jolla ei olisi oma metsää tai metsämäistä puistoa?

t. Rainer

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Vaikka Meri-Rastilan rantametsä rakennettaisiin, niin jäljelle jäisi ymmärtääkseni yhtä iso viereinen Ramssinniemi ulkoilukäyttöön, vai jääkö? Lisäksi Vuosaareen jäävät Kallahti ja Uutela jotka ovat vielä isompia niemiä sekä Vuosaaren golfkenttä sekä metsät Itäväylän ja Vuosaaren välissä ulkoilukäyttöön. Yhteensä nämä alueet ovat pinnaltaan isompia kuin Vuosaaren rakennetut osat. Löytyykö koko Helsingistä ainoatakaan lähiötä jolla ei olisi oma metsää tai metsämäistä puistoa?
> 
> t. Rainer


Ei se kaavoitettava alue kata läheskään koko Meri-Rastilan rantametsää. Kyllä siitä metsästä jää ainakin puolet kaavoitettavan alueen ulkopuolelle. Kaavoitettavallekin alueelle on suunnitelmien mukaan jäämässä virkistysaluetta ja puistoa melkomoisia määriä. Tästä osayleiskaavaehdotuksessa tuo VL tarkoittaa lähivirkistysaluetta ja VP puistoaluetta (zoomaamalla isommaksi pystyy saamaan selvää noista merkkien selityksistä). Eli kyllä sitä rantametsää jää mielestäni ihan riittävästi jäljelle. Vuotien ja metroradan pohjoispuolella on Rastilan uimaranta ja Rastilanmäki, jossa sijaitsee Rastilan ulkoilumaja. Kyllä tuo Rastilanmäkikin jonkinsortin virkistysaluetta on. Rastilan ja Vuosaaren välillä Vuotien eteläpuolella on vielä kohtuullisen kokoinen Pohjavedenpuisto, jonka sanotaan olevan luonnonpuisto. Ei tuossakaan vielä alueen kaikki puistot suinkaan ole, joten kyllä sitä puistoa/metsää siellä riittää vaikka nuo rakennussuunnitelmat toteutuisivat.

----------


## Albert

> Meillä on hoidettua puistoa muutenkin aivan liian vähän, hoitamatonta ryteikköä aivan liikaa.


"Hoitamaton ryteikkö" tarkoittaa kaupunkilaisen sanomana samaa kuin "luonnontilainen alue".
Kai sellaistakin voi jossain olla? En kerro tarkemmin, ettei kaupunki vaan saa vihiä. Mutta eräässäkin paikassa Helsingissä melumuurin ja asutuksen välissä on hieno "ryteikkö". Siellä ei kukaan käy, eikä se ketään haittaa. Pienehkö on alue, mutta eläimistöltään se on hieno (alkukesän linnunlaulu...). On kaukana toki keskustasta. Minusta kaupunkiin sopii myös muitakin kuin ihmisiä ja koiria.
Kannatan tiivistä kaupunkia, mutta reservaattejakin voisi jättää kuten Vartiosaari. Golfkenttä on autiomaa luonnon kannalta.
Itä-Helsinkiä kun jotenkin tunnen, niin tiivistämisen voisi alkaa Tammisalosta, Jollaksesta... Isoilla alueilla asuu muutamia ihmisiä isoilla tonteillaan. Ne kun on jo rakennettu, niin tiivistämään.

----------


## 339-DF

> "Hoitamaton ryteikkö" tarkoittaa kaupunkilaisen sanomana samaa kuin "luonnontilainen alue".
> Kai sellaistakin voi jossain olla?


Voi olla, mutta nyt sitä on liikaa. Keskuspuisto on tällainen, eihän se mikään puisto ole vaan metsä. Ja saa sellaisena mieluusti pysyäkin. Kruunuvuorenlammen alue on tällainen ja aivan upea. Ja niin edelleen. Mutta kun joka lähiössä on kerrostalojen välissä tätä ryteikköä vaikka ja miten paljon niin on se jo vähän liikaa. Mun mielestäni.

----------


## Knightrider

Kumma, kun helsinkiläisgolfaajille ei riitä Tali, vaan pitää olla vielä Vuosaaressakin hehtaarikaupalla kenttää. Sillä ei ole luontoarvoa ja virkistyskäyttökin on rajattua. Talin miljööseen kenttä sopii, mutta Vuosaaren sataman ja Itäreimarintien teollisuusalueiden väliin sopisi paremmin vaikka kokonainen uusi asuinalue, tai sitten Herttoniemen teollisuutta voisi siirtää sinne asutuksen tieltä.

----------


## hmikko

> Metsään rakentaminen ei mitenkään estä tai paljonkaan vaikeuta muun alueen tiivistämistä tulevaisuudessa. Toisinpäin toteuttamalla on kaavoittajalla paljon enemmän vaikeuksia, kun nimbyt haluavat säilyttää kaikki mahdolliset pusikot.


Tämä taitaa olla Meri-Rastilan tapauksessa täysin toisin päin. Vaihtoehtokaavalla oli nykyisistä asukkaista ainakin osan kannatus, ja rantametsän säilyminen olisi toiminut porkkanana. Nyt nähdyn päätöksentekoepisodin jälkeen lienee varmaa, että asukkaat valittavat tiivistämisyrityksistä hamaan maailman tappiin. Kun KSV on osoittanut aika perusteellisesti, että se ei halua asukkaita kuulla, niin miksipä asukkaatkaan haluaisivat kuulla virastoa.

----------


## late-

> Lapset muuten tarvitsevat leikkipaikaksi hoitamatonta ryteikköä. Sitä o n Vartiosaaressa, sitten siellä on hoidettua aluetta sekä ulkoilumahdollisuuksia lenkkeilijöille.


Vartiosaaren leikkipaikat tosin soveltuvat nykyisellään lähinnä niille lapsille, joiden uimataito riittää saareen pääsemiseksi. Mahdolliset lenkkeilijät lienevät triathlonisteja.

----------


## Minä vain

> Vartiosaaren leikkipaikat tosin soveltuvat nykyisellään lähinnä niille lapsille, joiden uimataito riittää saareen pääsemiseksi. Mahdolliset lenkkeilijät lienevät triathlonisteja.


Vartiosaareen menee yhteysalus kahdesti päivässä. Sillan rakentamatta jättäminen puolestaan on kaupungin tietoinen valinta, mikä lie syynä.

----------


## hmikko

> Sillan rakentamatta jättäminen puolestaan on kaupungin tietoinen valinta, mikä lie syynä.


Syynä on luemma ollut saaren nykyisten harvalukuisten asukkaiden voimakas vastustus, ts. silta toisi huumeet.

----------


## petteri

> Vartiosaareen menee yhteysalus kahdesti päivässä.


Muutamana kesäpäivänä joku paatti siellä taitaa todellakin pysähtyä, mutta suurimman osan vuotta Vartiosaareen ei ole liikennettä. Jopa yleinen laituri on jätetty rakentamatta, etteivät asukkaat vaan häiriinny.

----------


## Albert

> Syynä on luemma ollut saaren nykyisten harvalukuisten asukkaiden voimakas vastustus, ts. silta toisi huumeet.


Saarelle tosiaan pääsee reittiliikenteen vesibusseilla. Mutta kun monet kävijät ilmeisesti sitten ymmärtävät paikan "kansanpuistona" (Seurasaari). Siellä asuu ihmisiä omilla tonteillaan. Ne eivät ole avoimia kävijöille Iso osa saaresta on vapaata. Kaupunki omistaa pinta-alasta valtaosan. Eli kävijöille tarkoitettu kunnollinen viitoitus, ohjeistus puuttuu (syy kaupunki).
Edelleen: ei senttiäkään kiinni saaressa!

Puisto / ryteikkö: Kävelin kerran upeana kesäpäivänä hissukseen Schönbrunnin puiston läpi (linna: evvk). Valtava puisto, jossa on muotoon leikattuja puita ja nurmikkoa, mutta elämä (eläinkunta) puuttuu.
Tuli istuskeltua ja ihmeteltyä. Yksi laiha orava tuli bongattua, ei lintuja, ei ihmisiäkään! Eläinkunnaltaan vastasi siis autiomaata (no maan alla elävistä ei tietoa).
Miksi? Puuttui alukasvillisuus, pensaat, pikku "ryteiköt" ja sen sellaiset. Vesiaiheiden ympärillä oli valtavasti variksia kylpemässä ja juomassa. Ei siinä mitään; varis on hieno ja fiksu lintu. Schönbrunnin varikset muuten raakkuvat erilailla kuin meidän varikset.
Mikäs tässä nyt oli pointti? Niin, tuollainen noin "hoidettu" puisto on yhtä kamala kuin golfkenttä.

----------


## petteri

> Niin, tuollainen noin "hoidettu" puisto on yhtä kamala kuin golfkenttä.


Lentääkö sielläkin kivimurikoita ilmassa? Minusta pallot ovat golf-kenttien suurin ongelma, muuten suuri osa kentistä olisi ihan mukavia puistoja. Golf-kenttien suurin ongelma on, että pallot ovat kovia,  lentävät lujaa ja vaativat siksi suoja-alueita. Muutenhan monille kentille mahtuisi hyvin pelaajia ja muitakin virkistäytyjiä.

----------


## Salomaa

Golfia pelataan aitojen takana. Käsittääkseni Taliin pääsee pelaamaan klubin jäsenet. Voiko esim. pienituloinen vasemmistolainen päästä klubin jäseneksi.

Tai kääntäen:

Kuinka monella henkilöllä on nyt oikeus mennä Talin Golfkentille ?
Aluen sijaitsee kaupunkirakenteessa, jonne on erinmaiset joukkoliikenneyhteydet. Mutta Golf-mailat kulkevat maastoautoilla. Siksi joku kirjoitti aiemmin, että siksi kenttä voi olla kauempanakin.

----------


## Albert

> Lentääkö sielläkin kivimurikoita ilmassa? Minusta pallot ovat golf-kenttien suurin ongelma, muuten suuri osa kentistä olisi ihan mukavia puistoja.


Jaa, jaa; tarkoitin toki, että golfkenttä ja "erityisesti hoidettu puisto" on autiomaa eläinkunnan kannalta. "Hoidetussa" puistoissa saattaa kuitenkin olla maan matosia. Mutta golfkentällä ei ole niitäkään! Golfkenttä ei totellakaan ole mikään puisto.

----------


## Knightrider

Ja pohjat vetää Kaapelipuisto, joka on yhtä kuin mukulakiviaukio ja muutama istutettu puu ja pensas. Eli kuten Stoan aukiokin, mutta nimetty "puistoksi". Ylihoidetuista puistoista katoaa idea, kun sellaiset eivät ole luonnonläheisiä ollenkaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja pohjat vetää Kaapelipuisto, joka on yhtä kuin mukulakiviaukio ja muutama istutettu puu ja pensas. Eli kuten Stoan aukiokin, mutta nimetty "puistoksi". Ylihoidetuista puistoista katoaa idea, kun sellaiset eivät ole luonnonläheisiä ollenkaan.


Off-topikkia pukkaa... Mutta ei Kaapelipuisto tai Stoan aukio kumpikaan ole puisto, vaan aukioita, joissa on istutuksia. Puisto on avoin tai puoliavoin hoidettu viheralue... aloittaa Wiki artikkelin sanasta puisto, ja olen ihan samaa mieltä.

Metsä on eri asia kuin puisto. Olkoonkin, että Keskuspuiston nimi on puisto, oikeasti se on kuitenkin kaupungin sisään jätetty metsä. Luonnontilainen se ei ole, eikä sitä ole suurin osa maaseutujenkaan metsistä, ne kun ovat hoidettuja teollisuusmetsiä.

Kaupunkilaisten kannalta olennaista on, mitä puistolla tai metsällä voi tehdä. Kaavakartoissa niitä nimitetään virkistysalueiksi. Mutta ei mikä hyvänsä rakentamaton läntti, jossa kasvaa pajukkoa tai muuta risukkoa, itsekseen tai hoitamalla, ole virkistävä. Vai toivotanko tervemenoa virkistymään Pitäjänmäen liikenneympyrän keskelle. Metsää siinäkin on, eikä taatusti pahemmin liian ulkoilun pilalle polkemaa. Espan puistossa on varmasti yhtä suuri liikennehaitta ympärillään, mutta silti siellä viihdytään ja kesäisin se täyttyy jopa niin, että ihan oikeasti ihmismäärästä on haittaa nurmikoille ja istutuksille.

Mutta kyllä virkistyä voi täysin rakennetussa ja puistottomassa ympäristössäkin. Varsin moni nuori virkistyy Kampin nuorisokeskuksessa, toiselta nimeltään Kauppakeskus Kamppi. Minä virkistyn varsin usein kotini lähikaduilla, enkä ole ainoa. Väitänkin, että lähiöiden ja metsien sekoittamisen tarve on syntynyt siitä, että asuinrakennukset parkkikenttineen ja leveine katuineen on vuosikymmenien aikana tehty niin ikäviksi ympäristöiksi, ettei niissä kulkiessaan todellakaan virkisty vaan väsyy.

Kaupunkia voisi rakentaa myös ihmisille, ei vain autoille ja pysäköintipaikoille. Suomestakin löytyy ennen autoistumisen aikaa tehtyä kaupunkiympäristöä, joita monet matkustavat jopa turisteina katselemaan. Nähdään siis paljon vaivaa, jotta päästään virkistymään kulkemalla kaupungissa ilman lähivirkistysmetsää.

Palaan off-topicista takaisin aiheeseen. Minusta Vartiosaaren tai Rastilan kanssa olennaisinta on, mitä ja miten niihin tehdään. Mutta kuten aiemmin kirjoitin, keskustelua ei käydä siitä, mitä todellisuudessa ajatellaan. Lupa rakentaa rakentamaton osa Rastilaa tai Vartiosaarta haetaan poliitikoilta lupaamalla kahdeksan kaunista ja kymmenen hyvää. Sitten kun paikalle nousee tylsää betonilaatikkoa ja parkkikenttää, todetaan vain, että tämä on asemakaavan mukaan ja teille silloin joskus esitetyt kuvat eivät olleet mitään suunnitelmia vaan ainoastaan viitteitä siitä, miltä siellä voisi näyttää.

Itse olen valmis rakentamaan ihmisten kaupunkia niin Vartiosaareen kuin Rastilaankin. Mutta autolähiötä en hyväksy kumpaankaan.

Antero

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Voiko esim. pienituloinen vasemmistolainen ...
> Kuinka monella henkilöllä on nyt oikeus mennä Talin Golfkentille ?





> Jaa, jaa; tarkoitin toki, että golfkenttä ja "erityisesti hoidettu puisto" on autiomaa eläinkunnan kannalta.


Joo, suhteessa Vartiosaareen tämä Talin golf-keskustelu on aika off-topic, mutta:

Siis kyllä meidzinkin mielestä Talin golf-kentän kaltainen maankäyttö niin keskeisellä paikalla on todella huonoa kaupunkisuunnittelua (mutta ns. IsojenPoikien HyväVeli-verkostot taitavat pitää huolen siitä, että kolopallon pelaaminen jatkuu ko. alueella vielä pitkään).

Mutta huom. kuitenkin, että kenttäalueen läpi kulkee ympäri vuoden meille kaikille avoin erittäin miellyttävä ulkoilutie (jolla niin vasemmistolainen kuin Pitskussa duunissa käyvä autoton epsoolainenkin saa vapaasti esim. fillaroida). Tämän lisäksi talvilumien aikana varsinaisen kentän alueella kulkee suosittu hiihtolatu (vrt. siis esim. http://ulkoilukartta.fi/ ) ja golf-kentän nurmikko on sikäli hyvä latupohja, että kohtuukuntoinen hiihtoreitti saadaan kuntoon melko matalienkin hankien aikana.

Ja Talin golf-kenttää reunustavissa rauhallisissa lehtometsissä mm. satakielten laulukonsertti toukokuussa on harvinaisen sykähdyttävää kuunneltavaa.

----------


## Salomaa

Ei tarvitse murehtia että mennäänkö jonnekin Off-topiciin vai ei. On hienoa, että on kuitenkin palsta , jossa on varsinaista arvokeskustelua. Raitiovaunun takatelin kiinnitystapa on tärkeä, mutta suurista linjoista on oltava joku visio sekä hyvä on tietää, kuka tai mikä täällä Helsingissä todellisuudessa päättää. 

Katselin lähes kokonaan tuon valtuuston Meri-rastila osuuden ja voidaan todeta että asuinympäristön vihreydellä on ja väljyydellä on yhä suurempi painoarvo vaikka kolmella äänellä hävittiin. 

Tali, Kivinokka, Meri-Rastila on täysin rinnasteinen asia nyt tällä palstalla, jonka nimi on Vartiosaari. Rinnalle oli tehty on vaihtoehtoinen kaava, mutta Pekka Saarniokin oli pettynyt tavasta, jolla se tuotiin esiin. 

Jonkinlainen väkisinrunnomisen periaate on Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelussa olemassa, mikä ilmenee siten, että kompromissiratkaisustakaan ei haluta demokratian pelisääntöjen mukaisesti keskustella.

Katajannokallakin esitettiin Merikadettikoulun asuntolan säilyttämiseksi myös saman rakennusmäärän sisältävä kaava, mutta tällä kertaa hyväkuntoinen ja kaunis tiilinen asuntorakennus jyrättiin. 

Sovitteluratkaisussa voitaisiin siis turvata lähialueen vihreyttä ja rakentaa riittävästi, mutta määrätty vahvojen miesten verkosto Helsingissä jyrää. En tiedä keitä siihen kuuluu.

Mutta sentään Jätkäsaaren korkea hotelli saatiin ainakin toistaiseksi niukalla enemmistöllä estettyä sekä toisaalta osa kaupunkikuvan alkeitakin ymmärtävistä tajuaa, että ei Etelä-rannan edusta mikään rakennusalue ole. Jos päättäjillä olisi kunnon visioita niin Guggenheim pitäisi rakentaa Kontulaan tai Meri-rastilaan. Silloinkin muilla kuin veronmaksajien rahoilla.

----------


## Minä vain

> Väitänkin, että lähiöiden ja metsien sekoittamisen tarve on syntynyt siitä, että asuinrakennukset parkkikenttineen ja leveine katuineen on vuosikymmenien aikana tehty niin ikäviksi ympäristöiksi, ettei niissä kulkiessaan todellakaan virkisty vaan väsyy.
> 
> Kaupunkia voisi rakentaa myös ihmisille, ei vain autoille ja pysäköintipaikoille. Suomestakin löytyy ennen autoistumisen aikaa tehtyä kaupunkiympäristöä, joita monet matkustavat jopa turisteina katselemaan. Nähdään siis paljon vaivaa, jotta päästään virkistymään kulkemalla kaupungissa ilman lähivirkistysmetsiä.


Juuri tästähän onkin kyse, eli lähiöt ovat erityisesti arkkitehtuuriltaan niin tylsiä ja ankeita, että asukkaiden on lähdettävä niitä pakoon viereiseen metsään. 

Ennen toista maailmansotaa rakennetuilla alueilla voi virkistyä muutenkin, joten metsän rakentaminen ei ole tarpeellista. Esimerkiksi Punavuoressa asuva voi virkistyä katselemalla kauniita taloja, näyteikkunoita ja kadun tapahtumia ja ihmisiä, kun taas Kontulassa ei ole mitään nähtävää. Harmaat betonilaatikot eivät virkistä ketään. 

Kuitenkaan nykyäänkään ei suostuta rakentamaan kauniita taloja, vaan on pakko mennä metsään.

----------


## Salomaa

Helsingin Sanomat on kunnostautunut kaupunkiasiantuntemuksessaan vuosikymmeniä mm. erittelemällä hyviä ja huonoja asuinalueita. Kontula ei siinä eliittimäisessä arvostelussa kuulu hyviin asuinalueisiin. 

Kontulassa on kuitenkin talojen välissä väljyyttä ja luontoa.

Se mitä itse asukkaat sanovat asuinalueestaan on kokonaan toinen asia kuin mitä HS:n asiantuntijat tasaisin väliajoin kirjoittavat.

Pitääkö Helsinkiä suunnitella asukkaita vai "asiantuntijoita" kuunnelleen ?

----------


## petteri

> Kontula ei siinä eliittimäisessä arvostelussa kuulu hyviin asuinalueisiin. 
> 
> Kontulassa on kuitenkin talojen välissä väljyyttä ja luontoa.
> 
> Se mitä itse asukkaat sanovat asuinalueestaan on kokonaan toinen asia kuin mitä HS:n asiantuntijat tasaisin väliajoin kirjoittavat.


Harva asukas asuu mielellään pitkään alueella, josta ei pidä. Kun katsoo asuntojen hintoja, moni näyttää äänestäneen jaloillaan. Vaikka sinänsä Kontula on kyllä minusta Kontula on ihan ok alue ympäristöltään, liian isot parkkikentät ja korkea ei-työssäkäyvän väestön määrä ovat isoimpia alueen ongelmia. Sinkkuna tai pariskuntana tuolla voisi kyllä asua. 

Nykyään kyllä pitkälti vaikuttaa, siltä että hyviä alueita ei enää kovin helposti synny, siihen on syynä vuokra-asuminen ja Hitas, jotka tuovat joka alueelle liikaa köyhiä. Vartiosaaressa voisi kyllä yrittää tehdä parempaakin aluetta, lääkkeenä voisi olla rakentaa alueelle 100 % kovan rahan asuintaloja, korkea rakennustiheys ja paljon aika pieniä asuntoja. Jos kaupunki haluaa ihan välttämättä lisää vuokra-asuntoja, ne olisi syytä hankkia samoista taloista omistusasujien kanssa.

----------


## hylje

Eivät köyhät kaupunkia pilaa, mutta valmiiksi pilalla oleva kaupunki ei köyhistä parane. 

Mutta jos rakennetaan ei-pilattua kaupunkia, köyhiä tarvitsee erikseen huomioida vähemmän ja vähemmän, kun kaupungissa on muutenkin tarjolla kovan rahan asumista kaikissa hintaluokissa. Halvemmassa päässä joutuu toki tinkimään neliöistä, suorasta auringonvalosta, metsänäköalasta, parkkipaikasta ja muusta nykyisin pakollisesta ylellisyydestä. Pakollinen ylellisyys syrjii vähävaraista, joka voisi hankkia ylellisyytensä jostain muualta --vaikka julkisesta tilasta. Pakollisen ylellisyyden huima määrä pakottaa rakentamaan sosiaalista asumista, joka edelleen syrjii vähävaraista koska sosiaalisen asumisen tarjonta on vähäistä ja laatu erilaista kuin kovan rahan kämpissä.

----------


## Albert

Jos vielä Vartiosaaresta:
Vielä vuonna 2011 toi lammasfarmari katraan saareen tietysti syömään, mutta myös muinaiset kedot pysyivät ketoina. Oliko sitten 2012 vai tänä vuonna kun todettiin, että katraalle ei riitä tarpeeksi syötävää.
Nyt saniaiset valtaavat lisää alaa. Ja niitä eivät edes lampaat syö.
Sinälläänhän tuo ei ole huono asia. Luonto palaa takaisin lähemmäksi luonnontilaa. Taisi olla jokin vuosi sitten Stadin sivuilla kattava Vartiosaaren luontoselvitys. Oli mielenkiintoista luettavaa. En vaan enää sitä löydä...
Kai "suurkaupunkiimekin" mahtuu pieni luontokohde, johon pääsee, vaikka sinne pitää haluta päästä. Se toisaalta suojelee luontoa.
No jotkut "etuoikeutetut" asuvat siellä. Haitanneeko?
Lienenkö jo kertonut, että kannatan tiivistä kaupunkirakennetta ja tornitaloja. Sellainenhan edesauttaisi sitä, että joitakin Vartiosaaren tapaisia "reservaatteja" voisi säilyä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta jos rakennetaan ei-pilattua kaupunkia, köyhiä tarvitsee erikseen huomioida vähemmän ja vähemmän, kun kaupungissa on muutenkin tarjolla kovan rahan asumista kaikissa hintaluokissa.


Tämä on aivan erinomaisesti sanottu!

Vaikka asuntojen korkeista hinnoista syytetään milloin kaavoitusta tai sen puutetta, muuten vain tonttien hintoja, korkotasoa tai ties mitä, tosiasiassa asuntojen hinta määräytyy markkinoilla kysynnän ja tarjonnan perusteella. Ja hintavaihtelu kertoo siitä, minkälaista asumista halutaan ja mitä ei.

Autolähiöiden rakentaminen on osoittanut, että asuntotuotannon perusteena ovat muut asiat kuin asukkaiden tarpeet ja toiveet. Jos ihmiset haluaisivat autolähiöitä ja omakotimattoa, kantakaupungin asunnot eivät menisi kaupaksi ja niiden hinnat olisivat alhaisemmat kuin vaikka tässä ketjussa edellä mainitun Kontulan asunnot. Ja Kontulasta voi kuitenkin sanoa, että virallisen liturgian mukaan se on täydellinen paikka asua: väljästi rakennettuja mukavia kerrostaloja, välissä paljon puita ja pensaita, autoille tilaa yllin kyllin, vieressä metsää, oma ostari ja kaiken kruunaa Metro!

Tosiasiassa koko lähiövyöhyke on talonrakennusteollisuuden kustannusoptimointia. Väljä rakentaminen on halvinta rakentamista. Ja myös autoilun suosiminen on rakentajien mieleen. Sillä busines laajenee halvoista taloista mittavaan tierakentamiseen. Sillä mitä alhasempaa on maankäytön tehokkuus, sitä enemmän tarvitaan teitä ja katuja. Ja kaiken kukkuraksi vielä motareita kalliine eritasoliittymineen. Sekä se Metro.

Historia on valitettavasti osoittanut, että asuntomarkkinoita ei ohjaa kysyntä vaan tarjonta. Sen sijaan, että kaupunkirakentaminen olisi edennyt korvaamaan lähiörakentamista, lähiörakentaminen on tullut kaupunkiin. Rastilan tapaus on yksi osoitus siitä. Kalasatamasta ja Jätkäsaaresta löytyy myös kovin lähiömäisiä piirteitä, kun kaavoituksen edetessä tiputetaan kaupungin piirteitä pois ja lähiömäiset ominaisuudet korostuvat. Vartiosaari voi luonnosten tasolla olla kaupunkia, mutta lupaus kaupungista ei takaa, että siitä myös tulisi kaupunkia vaan autoilulähiö. Kuten on tähän asti käymässä Kruunuvuorenrannalle, josta myös piti tulla kaupunkia.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

Onkohan Helsingissä liikaa autottomia asuinalueita, kun Vartiosaarestakaan, joka sellainen jo luonnollisesti on, ei edes yritetä tehdä sellaista? Paitsi toki Vartiosaari-seuran puolesta, mutta viittaan enemmänkin asuntovaihtoehtojen kannattajiin. Kaikissa siltavaihtoehdoissa on mukana autoliikenne, joten sillan vastustamista en ihmettele yhtään. Tässä tapauksessa ei tarvitsisi edes muuttaa saarta autottomaksi. Aika moni haluaisi varmasti uuden Seurasaaren tai Suomenlinnan Helsinkiin, jotkut asuintaloilla ja jotkut virkistysalueena, mutta varmasti esim. Seurasaariin ja Suomenlinnaankin olisi asukkaita tarjolla, vaikkei autoliikennettä sallittaisikaan.

Ainakin täällä joukkoliikennefoorumilla kannattaisi miettiä myös autottomia kevytrakennesilta- (eli 1 ratikka kerrallaan [eihän enempää tarvittaisikaan] + kevyt liikenne) ja erilaisia lauttavaihtoehtoja ratikoiden kanssa ja ilman. Ja myös miettiä mahdollisuutta, ettei ratikkaa tehtäisi Vartiosaareen esimerkiksi kevyemmän rakentamisen vaihtoehdon valitsemisen, erityisolosuhteiden tai muiden ratalinjausten kiireellisyysjärjestyksen vuoksi, kannattaisi myös miettiä köysirataa, koska bussivaihtoehto sisältää "pakkovaihdon" siinä missä köysiratakin. Tietysti sähkökäyttöisyys onnistuu busseiltakin.

 Olemassaoleva lauttareitti jää näillä näkymin yhdeksi yhteysvaihtoehdoksi. Mutta mitäpä, jos sen yhdistäisi HSL:n lauttaan? Reitti olisi Kauppatori-Suomenlinna-Vartiosaari-Ramsinniemi-Kallahdenniemi-Vuosaari-Uutela. Jatko kohti Sipoota riippuisi kysynnästä. Linja korvaisi tulevat Kallahdenniemen ja Uutelan pienbussilinjat ja tarjoaisi osalle vuosaarelaisista yhteyden metron ollessa pois toiminnasta, nythän yhtään linjaa ei keskustaan mene. Vuosaaren sataman bussiyhteyden korvaamistakin voisi harkita.

Lautta yhdistäisi nauhamaisesti eri virkistysalueita ja kaupunginosia eikä olisi riippuvainen siltaratkaisuista eikä siitä, olisiko Vartiosaari virkistys- vai asuinalue. Se hyödyntäisi vesireittejä Hevossalmen väylineen ja olisi toki myös elämys itsessään. Kahden lauttalinjan voimien yhdistys ei olisi muutenkaan pahitteeksi ja ylipäänsä koko lauttayhteys avautuisi myös HSL-lippuja käyttävälle enemmistölle. Toki olisi edelleen Kauppatori-Suomenlinna-"ruuhka"vuoroja. Linjasta voisi myös tehdä kuormitusten tasaamiseksi poikittaisen niin, että Kauppatori korvautuisikin Pihlajasaarella (ei HSL-yhteyttä) ja Suomenlinnan lautta kulkisi edelleen erikseen tarjoten edelleen nopean vaihtoyhteyden lauttalinjalta keskustaan pyrkiville.

----------


## Albert

Ratikka vain vaatii sen 7000 asukasta. Silloin voidaan yhtä hyvin koko saari päällystää asfaltilla.

----------


## petteri

> Ratikka vain vaatii sen 7000 asukasta. Silloin voidaan yhtä hyvin koko saari päällystää asfaltilla.


Miksi vain 7000 asukasta Vartiosaareen? 15000 toimisi paremmin. silloin palvelut alkaisivat löytyä jokaisen kotiovelta.

Metsälähiöitä on seudulla on jo ihan riittävästi ja niitä ihannoivat voivat muuttaa vaikka Kontulaan, pilkkahinnalla. Kaupungille on sen sijaan on kysyntää, jos sitä vaan uskalletaan rakentaa.

----------


## Salomaa

Raitiovaunua voidaan välillisesti kannattaa vaatimalla tiivistä rakentamista jokapaikkaan. Tiiviin rakentamisen kannatajan on ilmaistava kantansa siitä, että pitääkö autottoman osallistua uuden talon maanalaisten parkkipaikkojen rakennuskustannuksiin. 

Kun köyhyys suorastaan nähdään negatiiviseksi asiaksi tässä viestiketjussa, niin olisi kohtuullista muistaa että köyhä suostuu menemään raitiovaunun kyytiin. 30-vuotias Kokoomuslainen myyntipäällikkö ja työsuhdeautoilija ei raitiovaunuun astu vahingossakaan.

----------


## hylje

Köyhyys on negatiivinen asia nykyisessä, toteutuvassa politiikassa. 

Elinkustannusten pohja on säännelty varsin korkealle, joten vähätuloisella menee suuri osa tuloista suoraan pakollisiin elinkustannuksiin. Tämä on epäkohta, johon on pakko tarttua ennen kun epätoivoiset vähävaraiset alkavat asumaan laittomasti ja lainsuojattomasti. Epäkohtaan helppo ja toteutuskelpoinen ratkaisu on löysätä asumisen ylellisyystekijöiden minimivaatimuksia kautta linjan.

Kyllä pukumieskin käyttää joukkoliikennettä, jos se on hänelle paras ratkaisu liikkumiseen. Suunnittelun ei kannata milloinkaan perustua siihen, mitä kuvittelee toisten ihmisten haluavan ja tarvitsevan. Vähävarainen ja upporikas ovat molemmat ihmisiä, jotka kykenevät päättelemään itse mitä he haluavat ja tarvitsevat. Itse asiassa koko asumisen kalleus perustuu siihen, että normeihin ja lakeihin on kirjoitettu se, mitä ihmisten kuvitellaan haluavan ja tarvitsevan ilman poikkeuksia. Esimerkiksi auton tarpeellisuus on kirjattu näin. Autoihin sopii toki varautua: todellisen eikä kuvitellun kysynnän mukaan.

----------


## Minä vain

> Olemassaoleva lauttareitti jää näillä näkymin yhdeksi yhteysvaihtoehdoksi. Mutta mitäpä, jos sen yhdistäisi HSL:n lauttaan? Reitti olisi Kauppatori-Suomenlinna-Vartiosaari-Ramsinniemi-Kallahdenniemi-Vuosaari-Uutela. Jatko kohti Sipoota riippuisi kysynnästä. Linja korvaisi tulevat Kallahdenniemen ja Uutelan pienbussilinjat ja tarjoaisi osalle vuosaarelaisista yhteyden metron ollessa pois toiminnasta, nythän yhtään linjaa ei keskustaan mene. Vuosaaren sataman bussiyhteyden korvaamistakin voisi harkita.


Hakaniemestä Vuosaareen menee tällä hetkellä yhteysaluksella 1 h 30 min ja Vartiosaareen 45 min. Vesiliikenne on siis toivottoman hidasta noin kaukana keskustasta sijaitseville alueille. Kruunuvuorenrannankin tapauksessa lautta olisi selkeästi hitaampi kuin raitiovaunu. 

Suomenlinnan lisäksi lautta sopisi Suomenlinnan ja Santahaminan välissä sijaitseviin Vallisaareen ja Kuninkaansaareen, mutta niille ei ilmeisesti olla suunnittelemassa asutusta. Santahaminan länsirannalle vesiliikenne on suunnilleen yhtä nopeaa kuin maaliikenne.




> Nykyään kyllä pitkälti vaikuttaa, siltä että hyviä alueita ei enää kovin helposti synny, siihen on syynä vuokra-asuminen ja Hitas, jotka tuovat joka alueelle liikaa köyhiä. Vartiosaaressa voisi kyllä yrittää tehdä parempaakin aluetta, lääkkeenä voisi olla rakentaa alueelle 100 % kovan rahan asuintaloja, korkea rakennustiheys ja paljon aika pieniä asuntoja.


Pieniä asuntoja ei kannata rakantaa niin syrjään kuin Vartiosaari on, vaan enemmin kannatta jyrätä Itä-Pasila ja rakentaa tilalle toinen Kallio. Vartiosaari olisi kuitenkin ajallisesti yhtä kaukana kuin Tapiola tai Herttoniemi.

Köyhien määrä pysyy vakiona riippumatta kaupungin vuokra-asuntojen määrästä, joten on yhdentekevää kuinka paljon niitä rakennetaan, kunhan ne jakautuvat tasaisesti eri kaupunginosiin. Eri alueiden kantokyky asuntojen määrän osalta vaihtelee. Käpylässä on historiallisista syistä Kansanasuntojen vuokra-asuntoja 1 100 kpl, mutta ne eivät vaikuta alueeseen negatiivisesti ainakaan paljoa. Jos siis vaikka kolmasosa asunnoista joka kaupunginosassa olisi kaupungin vuokra-asuntoja, tarkoittaisi tämä vain sitä, että niissä asuvien keskitulo olisi korkeampi kuin nykyisin. 

Hitas puolestaan ei tuo köyhiä vaan on tulonsiirto vuokralla asuvilta omistusasujille.




> Elinkustannusten pohja on säännelty varsin korkealle, joten vähätuloisella menee suuri osa tuloista suoraan pakollisiin elinkustannuksiin. Tämä on epäkohta, johon on pakko tarttua ennen kun epätoivoiset vähävaraiset alkavat asumaan laittomasti ja lainsuojattomasti. Epäkohtaan helppo ja toteutuskelpoinen ratkaisu on löysätä asumisen ylellisyystekijöiden minimivaatimuksia kautta linjan.


Uusista taloista tuntuu järjestelmällisesti puuttuvan pienet yksiöt. Pinta-alamääräyksistä pitäisi ainakin luopua.

----------


## Knightrider

> Hakaniemestä Vuosaareen menee tällä hetkellä yhteysaluksella 1 h 30 min ja Vartiosaareen 45 min. Vesiliikenne on siis toivottoman hidasta noin kaukana keskustasta sijaitseville alueille. Kruunuvuorenrannankin tapauksessa lautta olisi selkeästi hitaampi kuin raitiovaunu.


Ehdottamaani reittiä ei voi raitiovaunulla taittaa. En ko. viestissä puhunut Vartiosaaren/Laajasalon keskustayhteyksistä, vaan nauhamaisesta saaria ja niemiä yhdistävästä meriyhteydestä.



> Santahaminan länsirannalle vesiliikenne on suunnilleen yhtä nopeaa kuin maaliikenne.


Mutta täsmällisempää, jolloinka matkustajan ei tarvitse varautua ruuhkiin, vaihtoaikoihin ja muihin häiriötekijöihin.



> Pieniä asuntoja ei kannata rakantaa niin syrjään kuin Vartiosaari on, vaan enemmin kannatta jyrätä Itä-Pasila ja rakentaa tilalle toinen Kallio. Vartiosaari olisi kuitenkin ajallisesti yhtä kaukana kuin Tapiola tai Herttoniemi.


Vartiosaaren rakentamis- ja autoistamisvimma on tosiaan kummallinen ilmiö, kun olisi Länsimetron vartta, Meilahtea, Metsälää ja vaikka mitä muuta jo aiemmin lueteltua vaihtoehtoa. Niihin olisi jo valmiit kulkuyhteydet samoilla matka-ajoilla. Niitä matalia Meri-Rastilan ja muiden vastaavien alueiden nykyisiäkin taloja voisi korottaa ja ratikkahankkeista löytyisi tukku pikkusaarta tärkeämpiäkin.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Mutta täsmällisempää, jolloinka matkustajan ei tarvitse varautua ruuhkiin, vaihtoaikoihin ja muihin häiriötekijöihin.


Myös syksyn myrskytuulilla ja talvella jäissä?

----------


## Knightrider

> Myös syksyn myrskytuulilla ja talvella jäissä?


Kyllä, siinä missä Suomenlinnan lauttakin - nyt ei ole sentään tarkoitus päästäkään Suomenlinnaa pitemmälle avomerelle. Reitti ei jäädy liiaksi, kun sitä ajetaan päivittäin. Eikä kyseessä olisi todellakaan Suomen ensimmäinen ympärivuotinen lauttareitti, vaikka laskisi Suomenlinnan pois laskuista.

----------


## Minä vain

> Ehdottamaani reittiä ei voi raitiovaunulla taittaa. En ko. viestissä puhunut Vartiosaaren/Laajasalon keskustayhteyksistä, vaan nauhamaisesta saaria ja niemiä yhdistävästä meriyhteydestä.


HSL-lippujen kelpaaminen ja vuorovälien tihentäminen HakaniemiVuosaari-yhteysaluksella yhteysaluksella olisi hyvä, mutta pahoin pelkään että matkustajamäärät jäisivät vaatimattomiksi.




> Mutta täsmällisempää, jolloinka matkustajan ei tarvitse varautua ruuhkiin, vaihtoaikoihin ja muihin häiriötekijöihin.


Lautan ollessa yhtä nopea se onkin parempi kuin bussi. Uskoisin että lautta houkuttelisi autoilijoita kauniiden maisemien takia paremmin kuin bussi.

----------


## aki

Mellunmäessä yhden korttelin taloyhtiöt suunnittelevat radikaalia vaihtoehtoa tulevalle putkiremontille. Jutussa mainitut taloyhtiöt Pallaksentie 1 ja Ounasvaarantie 2 harkitsevat vanhojen talojen purkamista kokonaan ja uusien rakentamista tilalle. Samalla väljälle tontille voitaisiin rakentaa kokonaan yksi uusi lisärakennus. Projekti etenisi niin että ensin rakennettaisiin se lisärakennus johon yhden vanhan rakennuksen asukkaat muuttaisivat. Sitten yhden vanhan tilalle rakennettaisiin uusi talo johon taas muutettaisiin seuraavasta purettavasta talosta jne. Taloyhtiöt toivovat että kokonaan uudet talot voisivat tulla jopa perinteistä putkiremonttia halvemmaksi koska samaan kortteliin mahtuisi n.600 asukasta joka olisi noin viisinkertainen määrä nykyiseen verrattuna. Rakentamista siis rahoitettaisiin uusien asuntojen myynnillä.

Yksittäisiä taloja on purettu aiemminkin mutta kokonaisen korttelin purkaminen on uutta. Helsingin kaupunki kuitenkin suhtautuu hankkeeseen myönteisesti ja toteutuessaan tästä tulisi pioneerikohde jota voisi toteuttaa muuallakin Helsingissä.

Lähde: YLE-Helsinki

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mellunmäessä yhden korttelin taloyhtiöt suunnittelevat radikaalia vaihtoehtoa tulevalle putkiremontille. Jutussa mainitut taloyhtiöt Pallaksentie 1 ja Ounasvaarantie 2 harkitsevat vanhojen talojen purkamista kokonaan ja uusien rakentamista tilalle.


Tämä on parasta mitä tässä putkiremonttiasiassa on tapahtunut. Suuri osa lähiötaloistahan tehtiin purettaviksi 25 vuoden päästä. Nyt niitä korjataan väkisin, koska asunto-osakeyhtiö on mahdotonta lopettaa ja talo purkaa, vaikka halvemmaksi tulisi rakentaa uusi talo eikä uusia kaikkea vanhassa talossa.

Asia pitäisi vain laajentaa yhtiö- ja korttelitasolta kaupunginosatasolle, jotta voitaisiin korjata myös autoiluun tehty asemakaava. Tiivistäminen tekee tämän taloudellisesti mahdolliseksi nykyisten yhtiöiden osakkaille, mutta mukaan tarvitaan kaavoitusviranomainen. Sekä tietenkin poliittinen tahto muuttaa lähiöt kaupungiksi.

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

Jos lähiöt muutetaan kaupungeiksi, niin silloin rakennetaan parkkitaloja tai -luolia. Niiden maksajaksi joutuu absoluuttinenkin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä. Onko se oikein että , asukas, joka ei koskaa halua autoa , joutuu maksamaan autoilevan asukkaan parkkipaikasta.

----------


## petteri

> Jos lähiöt muutetaan kaupungeiksi, niin silloin rakennetaan parkkitaloja tai -luolia. Niiden maksajaksi joutuu absoluuttinenkin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä. Onko se oikein että , asukas, joka ei koskaa halua autoa , joutuu maksamaan autoilevan asukkaan parkkipaikasta.


Samalla lailla voidaan kysyä, onko oikein, että asukas joka ei koskaan käytä joukkoliikennettä joutuu kuitenkin maksamaan sen kuluja veroina? Autoilu on tärkeä liikennemuoto, kuten joukkoliikennekin ja kumpikin pitää huomioida kaavoituksessa. Samalla lailla kaavoittajan pitää huolehtia järkevästä määrästä parkkitilaa. Parkkeeraamisen ei toki tarvitse olla ilmaista tai edes halpaa, mutta eri alueilla riittävä parkkipaikkatarjonta on kuitenkin syytä varmistaa.

Uusilla alueilla parkkipaikkakustannuksia olisi muuten mahdollista pienentää samanlaisella kadunvarsipaikoitusjärjestelmällä kuin nykyään suuressa osassa kantakaupunkia. Jostain syystä kadunvarsiparkkeeraus, jossa kaikille ei ole omaa paikkaa ei kuitenkaan ole suosiossa edes parkkipaikkatarjonnan täydentäjänä.

----------


## hylje

Kaupunkia ei ole varaa rakentaa lähiön auto-asukassuhteella, joten turha pelko. Ei oikeastaan onnistuisi vaikka olisi mielivaltaisesti rahaa, kun autosuhteen ylläpito edellyttää niin paljon tiepinta-alaa. 

Minusta on hyvä hypoteesi, että nykyisissä lähiöissä ollaan jo auto-asukassuhteen yläpäässä. Täydennysrakentaminen olisi muutoin niin kannattavaa, että rakennusyhtiöt olisivat laajamittaisesti painostamassa asukkaita suostumaan naapuruston täydennysprojekteihin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:46 ----------




> Samalla lailla voidaan kysyä, onko oikein, että asukas joka ei koskaan käytä joukkoliikennettä joutuu kuitenkin maksamaan sen kuluja veroina? Autoilu on tärkeä liikennemuoto, kuten joukkoliikennekin ja kumpikin pitää huomioida kaavoituksessa. Samalla lailla kaavoittajan pitää huolehtia järkevästä määrästä parkkitilaa. Parkkeeraamisen ei toki tarvitse olla ilmaista tai edes halpaa, mutta eri alueilla riittävä parkkipaikkatarjonta on kuitenkin syytä varmistaa.


Joukkoliikenteen subventioaste ei ole vakio koko seudulla. Osa linjoista on erittäin kannattavia, toiset taas syövät lipputukea aamupalaksi. Nyrkkisääntö tuen tarpeelle on linjan varren asukastiheys, josta se linjan kuormakin tulee.

Autoilun subventioaste nousee rajusti, mitä tiiviimmin pitää rakentaa: luolapysäköinti on kaikkein kalleinta rakentaa. Vastaavasti joukkoliikenteen subventioaste nousee, mitä löysemmin pitää rakentaa: haja-asutus on kaikkein huonoiten kannattavaa palvella. Nykyinen suuri painotus pysäköinnin määrälle asettaa asunto-ostajien maksukyvyn kanssa kovan rajan siihen, miten tiiviisti on varaa rakentaa. Tämä tiiviys ei ole erityisen mairittelevaa joukkoliikenteen kannalta. Eli pysäköinnin ehdoton subventio pakottaa subventoimaan myös joukkoliikennettä. Vastaavasti pysäköinnistä löysääminen tekee korkeammasta tiiviydestä kannattavaa, joka vähentää tarvetta subventoida joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Kadunvarsipysäköinnin kieltäminen lähiöissä on mielestäni aika typerää. Ketä se oikein palvelee? Lähiöissä asuvilla perheillä on lähtökohtaisesti auto, ja heidän luonaan kylässä käyvät ihmiset tulevat usein autolla, joten pysäköintipaikkoja tarvitaan ainakin 1/asunto kiinteistön pihalle  ja sitten vieraille mahdollisuus pysäköidä kadunvarteen. On totta että lähiöissä joihin pääsee hyvin julkisilla, esim junalla tai metrolla, harvemmalla perheellä on auto, ja sellaisiin lähiöihin myös sinkut suostuvat muuttamaan, mutta yhä edelleen suurin osa pk-seudun lähiöistä on ns metsälähiöitä joissa auto on välttämättömyys arkisten asioiden hoitamiseen, olkoot että niissäkin monet taittavat työmatkansa julkisilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos lähiöt muutetaan kaupungeiksi, niin silloin rakennetaan parkkitaloja tai -luolia. Niiden maksajaksi joutuu absoluuttinenkin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä. Onko se oikein että , asukas, joka ei koskaa halua autoa , joutuu maksamaan autoilevan asukkaan parkkipaikasta.


Ei ole oikein. Siksi parkkipaikat tuleekin osoittaa niiden maksettavaksi, jotka niitä käyttävät. Tästähän väännetään kättä, mutta jopa autopuolue alkaa taipua, kun joutuvat myöntämään, että kaikki eivät koskaan autoa hanki.




> Samalla lailla voidaan kysyä, onko oikein, että asukas joka ei koskaan käytä joukkoliikennettä joutuu kuitenkin maksamaan sen kuluja veroina?


On oikein, koska joukkoliikenne on välttämätöntä autoilun toimimiseksi. Ilman joukkoliikennettä autoilija ei pääse autoilemaan, koska tila ei siihen riitä. Lisäksi, jokainen autoilija voi aina käyttää joukkoliikennettä. Mutta autoa voi käyttää vain se, joka auton ostaa tai vuokraa. Edelleen, jokainen, joka ei autoile, joutuu maksamaan autoilun kustannuksia, koska autoilijat eivät kustanna kaikkia yhteiskunnalle aiheuttamiaan kuluja, vaan niitä maksetaan yleisistä veroista.

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

Kun kaupunkia kehitetään(mikä usein = rakennetaan)otetaanpa vaikka kolme toimenpidettä esille:
1. kaupungin tiivistäminen
2. raitioliikenteen nopeuttaminen
3. yksityisautoilun salliminen nykyisessä laajuudessaan

Toimenpiteitä voisi olla enemmänkin, mutta nuo kolmekin pienen pohtimisen jälkeen alkaa näyttää mahdottomalta , jos ne kaikki halutaan toteuttaa. Siksi kannattaa kiinnittää huomio välillä joukkoliikennnepolitiikkaan, jossa tiivistämisen kera tai ennen sitä on päädyttävä jossain vaiheessa yksityisautoilun rajoittamiseen. Jopa Hesari pääkirjoituksessaan otsikoi: " On aika häätää autot pois Helsingin keskustasta".

Kohtia 1,2 ja 3 ei voida siis pitää yhtäaikaa voimassan siten että saavutettaisiin joku edistys.

----------


## petteri

> Kun kaupunkia kehitetään(mikä usein = rakennetaan)otetaanpa vaikka kolme toimenpidettä esille:
> 1. kaupungin tiivistäminen
> 2. raitioliikenteen nopeuttaminen
> 3. yksityisautoilun salliminen nykyisessä laajuudessaan
> ....
> 
> Kohtia 1,2 ja 3 ei voida siis pitää yhtäaikaa voimassan siten että saavutettaisiin joku edistys.


Kyllä nuo kaikki kolme kohtaa voidaan toteuttaa yhtä aikaa. Autoliikenne on tärkeä osa nykyaikaista kaupunkia ja sen edellytyksiä ei pidä heikentää sen enempää kuin autoliikenne synergisesti kaupungin tiivistyessä hidastuu. 

Alueilla missä raitioliikenteelle ei voida järjestää katutasossa riittävän hyviä etuuksia, muun liikenteen kurjistumatta, onkin joko raitiovaunuliikennettä tai autoliikennettä syytä tunneloida tai sitten panostaa metrotyyppisen liikenteen laajentamiseen. 

Helsingin seutua on syytä tulevaisuudessakin kehittää niin, että noudatetaan järkevässä määrin liikenteellistä tasa-arvoa. Nykyaikaiseen kaupunkiin kuuluvat kaikki erilaiset liikennemuodot, myös autoilu, vaikka toki kaupungin tiivistyessä autoilun edellytykset usein asteittain heikkenevät.

Tiivistyvässä kaupungissa raitioliikenteellä on kuitenkin paremmat edellytykset, varsinkin kun pikaraitiotietyyppistä liikennettä tunneloidaan tai muuten eristetään vilkkaimmilla alueilla.

----------


## Salomaa

Olen Petterin kanssa eri mieltä. Yhden Hesarin pääkirjoitukseen siinä että ydinkeskustan pitää olla pääasiassa kävelyaluetta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen Petterin kanssa eri mieltä.


Ja olet siinä aivan oikeassa.

Kaupunkirakennetta ei voi tiivistää ja sallia samalla autoilu nykyisessä laajuudessaan. Ja tämä pätee sekä nykylaajuuteen ymmärrettynä suhteellisesti että absoluuttisesti.

Kaupunkirakenteen tiivistäminenhän tarkoittaa, että rakennetun kerrosalan määrä lisääntyy olemassa olevalla kaupungin alueella ja olemassa olevan liikenteelle varatun tilan puitteissa. Kun jokainen uusi asukas tuo noin 3 uutta päivittäistä matkaa, liikenteen tilaa on voitava käyttää tehokkaammin kuin aiemmin. Tähän on käytännössä vain seuraavat mahdollisuudet: lisätä kävelyn osuutta liikkumisessa tai lisätä joukkoliikenteen osuutta liikkumisessa.

Kävelylle on meidän oloissamme tilaa huomattavaankin lisäykseen. Joukkoliikenteenkin kapasiteettia on varaa lisätä olemassa olevassa liikenteen tilassa, koska Helsingin seudulla joukkoliikenne kokonaisuudessaan on tehotonta. Autoilun määrää ei voi lisätä, koska se on jo maksimissaan.

Sitten kun joukkoliikenteen nykyään käytössä oleva tila tulee käytetyksi tehokkaasti loppuun, joukkoliikenteelle on otettava tilaa autoilulta. Eli jossain vaiheessa autoilun tilaa on vähennettävä, jotta liikennejärjestelmän kokonaiskapasiteettia voidaan nostaa lisäämällä joukkoliikennettä silten, että otetaan sille lisää tilaa.

Nämä eivät ole arvovalintoja, joista voi päättää poliittisin perustein. Vaan kyse on matematiikasta siinä, miten käytettävissä oleva tila jaetaan eri käyttötarkoituksiin. Valitettavasti meillä autopuolue ei tätä ymmärrä, vaan kuvittelee, että puhuminen autoilun ja joukkoliikenteen suhteesta on vain viherpiipertäjien kiusantekoa.

Tiivistämisestä seuraavalla liikenteen kehityksellä on myös oma positiivinen vaikutuksensa kaupungin viihtyisyyteen ja elinvoimaisuuteen. Siten tiivistäminen onkin positiivinen kierre. Siksi ei olekaan ihme, että Euroopassa kaupunkien kehittämisen trendi 2030 vuoden ajan on ollut kaupunkitilan elvyttäminen vähentämällä autoilua ja lisäämällä jalankulkuun ja joukkoliikenteelle osoitettua tilaa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Sitten kun joukkoliikenteen nykyään käytössä oleva tila tulee käytetyksi tehokkaasti loppuun, joukkoliikenteelle on otettava tilaa autoilulta. Eli jossain vaiheessa autoilun tilaa on vähennettävä, jotta liikennejärjestelmän kokonaiskapasiteettia voidaan nostaa lisäämällä joukkoliikennettä silten, että otetaan sille lisää tilaa.
> 
> Nämä eivät ole arvovalintoja, joista voi päättää poliittisin perustein. Vaan kyse on matematiikasta siinä, miten käytettävissä oleva tila jaetaan eri käyttötarkoituksiin. Valitettavasti meillä autopuolue ei tätä ymmärrä, vaan kuvittelee, että puhuminen autoilun ja joukkoliikenteen suhteesta on vain viherpiipertäjien kiusantekoa.


Toki kun kaupunkirakenne tiivistyy eikä katuverkko samalla voi merkittävästi kasvaa on selvää, että joukkoliikenteen osuuden pitää kasvaa, ainakin suhteellisesti. 

On sen sijaan selvä arvovalinta kehitetäänkö kaupunkia tasapuolisen liikennepolitiikan hengessä kaikki liikennemuodot huomioiden vai onko kaupungin kohtalona raitiodiktatuuri, joka jyrää alleen liikenteellisen moniarvoisuuden ja tuhoaa monipuolisen kaupunkielämän, joka tarvitsee myös järkevän määrän autoilua.

Kannattaa huomioida, että joukkoliikenteen suhteellista osuutta voidaan kyllä nostaa merkittävästi myös rakentamalla varsinkin nopeammalle raitioliikenteelle tunneleita alueilla, joilla katuverkon kapasiteetti on nykyään täyskäytössä. Yhdistettynä kaupungin tiivistämiseen saadaan tuolla tavalla myös hyviä tuloksia.




> Tiivistämisestä seuraavalla liikenteen kehityksellä on myös oma positiivinen vaikutuksensa kaupungin viihtyisyyteen ja elinvoimaisuuteen. Siten tiivistäminen onkin positiivinen kierre. Siksi ei olekaan ihme, että Euroopassa kaupunkien kehittämisen trendi 2030 vuoden ajan on ollut kaupunkitilan elvyttäminen vähentämällä autoilua ja lisäämällä jalankulkuun ja joukkoliikenteelle osoitettua tilaa.


Jos katsotaan katutason joukkoliikenteen tulevaisuutta ja nopeutta, kannattaa huomioida että jalankulun suosiminen ja tekeminen turvallisemmaksi, yhdistettynä kaupunkirakenteen tiivistämiseen edellyttää myös liikenneympäristön hidastamista. Matalat katunopeudet hidastavat helposti myös katutason joukkoliikennettä, siksi nopeammat joukkoliikenneyhteydet kannattaakin usein tunneloida.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Jos katsotaan katutason joukkoliikenteen tulevaisuutta ja nopeutta, kannattaa huomioida että jalankulun suosiminen ja tekeminen turvallisemmaksi, yhdistettynä kaupunkirakenteen tiivistämiseen edellyttää myös liikenneympäristön hidastamista. Matalat katunopeudet hidastavat helposti myös katutason joukkoliikennettä, siksi nopeammat yhteydet kannattaakin usein tunneloida.


Paikoissa joissa on paljon jalankulkijoita, on yleensä myös paljon potentiaalisia raitioliikenteen käyttäjiä. Samoin näissä paikoissa on yleensä kysyntää yhdelle tai useammalle raitioliikenteen pysäkille. Toisin sanoen, siellä missä on paljon jalankulkijoita, ei myöskään ole tarvetta ajaa raitiovaunuilla erityisen kovaa. Erityisesti kun nämä alueet jossa on paljon jalankulkijoita, ovat tyypillisesti pistemäisiä, ehkä max. yhden pysäkkivälin mittaisia alueita (pl. Helsingin ydinkeskusta).

Esimerkiksi eilen Helsingin Sanomissa uutisoitu onnettomuuksien raju lisääntyminen Helsingissä Hämeentiellä ei suinkaan johdu raitiovaunuista, vaan autoliikenteestä. Samat asiat, jotka auttaisivat tuolla Hämeentiellä jalankulkijoiden turvallisuutta, tekisivät myös raitioliikenteestä nopeampaa, luotettavampaa ja turvallisempaa: Ajokaistojen kaventaminen, keskikorokkeettomien suojateiden poisto tai keskikorokkeiden lisääminen niille ja autoliikenteen vihreän aallon yhteenkytkentänopeuden hidastaminen. Kuten jo aiemminkin on todettu, jos pysäkkiväli otetaan annettuna, niin raitioliikennettä ja myös bussiliikennettä saa parhaiten nopeutettua vähentämällä pysäkkien välillä tapahtuvien pysähdysten määrää.

Myöskään samaan suuntaan kulkeva autoliikenne ei ole erityinen ongelma raitioliikenteelle. Eikä myöskään välttämättä risteävä. Jomman kumman liikennemuodon kääntyessä alkavat ongelmat.

Sanohan muuten Petteri suoraan, että miksi et halua olla mukana ratkaisemassa raitioliikenteen nykyisiä ongelmia Helsingissä, vaan näytät haluavan lietsoa vastakkainasettelua tällä foorumilla? Ainakin sen vaikutelman kirjoituksistasi saa...

----------


## petteri

> Esimerkiksi eilen Helsingin Sanomissa uutisoitu onnettomuuksien raju lisääntyminen Helsingissä Hämeentiellä ei suinkaan johdu raitiovaunuista, vaan autoliikenteestä. Samat asiat, jotka auttaisivat tuolla Hämeentiellä jalankulkijoiden turvallisuutta, tekisivät myös raitioliikenteestä nopeampaa, luotettavampaa ja turvallisempaa: Ajokaistojen kaventaminen, keskikorokkeettomien suojateiden poisto tai keskikorokkeiden lisääminen niille ja autoliikenteen vihreän aallon yhteenkytkentänopeuden hidastaminen. Kuten jo aiemminkin on todettu, jos pysäkkiväli otetaan annettuna, niin raitioliikennettä ja myös bussiliikennettä saa parhaiten nopeutettua vähentämällä pysäkkien välillä tapahtuvien pysähdysten määrää.


Olen tuosta eri mieltä, jos Hämeentien tai Mannerheimintien liikenneympäristön jalankulkuturvallisuutta parannetaan, sillä on negatiivinen vaikutus sekä bussi- että myös raitioliikenteen nopeuteen. Ei bussi tai ratikka voi sen kovempaa kaahata kuin autotkaan.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Olen tuosta eri mieltä, jos Hämeentien tai Mannerheimintien liikenneympäristön jalankulkuturvallisuutta parannetaan, sillä on negatiivinen vaikutus sekä bussi- että myös raitioliikenteen nopeuteen. Ei bussi tai ratikka voi sen kovempaa kaahata kuin autotkaan.


No ei ainakaan raitioliikenteen tarvisekaan, 40 km/h riittää nykyisellä pysäkkivälillä aika hyvään keskinopeuteen ainakin Tullinpuomille ja Paavalinkirkolle asti. Viittaan taas keskinopeustaulukkooni (vasemman yläkulman taulukko): https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...eskinopeus.pdf

----------


## Wallu

Onkos tällainen ajatus ihan seinästä reväisty:
Miksi omalla autolla pitäisi päästä ihan oven eteen tai oman talon parkkihalliin asti, kun ei joukkoliikenteelläkään pääse? → Joten tehtäköön kaupunginosaan iso keskitetty pysäköintilaitos, josta tiuha liityntäliikenne, vrt. metroasema. Asukaspysäköintilupa kelpaisi.

----------


## Salomaa

Kyllähän tuossa Antero laittoi selvityksen niin hyvin, ettei siihen ole mitään lisättävää. Voi ehkä säestää että sanat *tiivistää* ja *rakentaa lisää* ovat nyt synonyymeja tässä tiivistyshurmoksessa. Olemassa olevia taloja ei siis siirretä lähemmäksi toisiaan vaan niiden väliin rakennetaan uusia taloja. Eli liikkujia katuverkkoon tulee lisää ja jos rajoituksia ei tehdä, myös yksityisautojen määrä katuverkossa lisääntyy.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:54 ----------

Ja Wallun ehdotus todella antoi pohdittavaa. Pitäisi olla tarkastelun alla, ainakin osittain.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Onkos tällainen ajatus ihan seinästä reväisty:
> Miksi omalla autolla pitäisi päästä ihan oven eteen tai oman talon parkkihalliin asti, kun ei joukkoliikenteelläkään pääse? → Joten tehtäköön kaupunginosaan iso keskitetty pysäköintilaitos, josta tiuha liityntäliikenne, vrt. metroasema. Asukaspysäköintilupa kelpaisi.


Ei suinkaan ole. Tuo sattuu olemaan wieniläisen emeritusprofessori ja liikennesuunnittelun grand old manin Hermann Knopflacherin yksi iso idea ja hänen arvionsa mukaan tämä vähentäisi yksityisautoilua dramaattisesti, ilman että tarvitsee tehdä autoilusta sinällään hankalaa tai kallista. Hänen taustaoletus on, että kulkumuodon valintaa säätelee taloudellisten tekijöiden sijaan ihmisen eläimelliset vaistot, jotka pyrkivät suojaamaan ihmistä turhalta ruumiinenergian kulutukselta. Jos autolle on ensin käveltävä samoin kuin joukkoliikenteeseeen, katoaa auton käytön houkuttelevuus ja ihminen pystyy tekemään valintansa rationaalisesti.

Itse vähän sulattelen tätä ajatusta, edellinen siis referaattina.

Ja jotta en ihan kirjoittelisi aiheesta ohi, Vartiosaaressa voitaisiin vallan mainiosti soveltaa tätä ideaa: eli ei lainkaan pysäköintiä itse saaressa, vaan mantereella pysäköintilaitos, suoraan raitiovaunupysäkin yhteydessä, ja saari itse autoton. Asukkailla olisi toki oikeus ajaa saareen autollaan, mutta autoa ei saisi jättää saareen.

(Itse muuten en kannata Vartiosaaren rakentamista, en myöskään sen avaamista virkistysalueeksi. Kerran olen viettänyt viikon saaressa ja se on todella taianomainen paikka, yksi hienoimpia tietämiäni ylipäätään. Sen katoaminen olisi menetys.)

----------


## Max

> (Itse muuten en kannata Vartiosaaren rakentamista, en myöskään sen avaamista virkistysalueeksi. Kerran olen viettänyt viikon saaressa ja se on todella taianomainen paikka, yksi hienoimpia tietämiäni ylipäätään. Sen katoaminen olisi menetys.)


Vielähän noita jäisi, esim. Villinki. Myös melkoisen taianomainen paikka.

----------


## hylje

Taianomaisia paikkoja on vähän kauempana tarjolla mielin määrin, eikä niihin kukaan halua mitään tehdä tai niissä käydä kun sattuvat olemaan liian kaukana.

Kaupungissa on pakko tehdä suurille massoille sopivaa ja heitä palvelevaa ympäristöä harvoja tai ei ketään palvelevien sijaan. Kaupunki on ihmisiä varten, koskemattomien luontoarvojen rooli on alistua ihmisten tarpeille.

----------


## Salomaa

Ville O. Turunen kirjoitti yhden ketjun hienoimmista viesteistä, minkäs takia se sitten sulkuihin piti laittaa ?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kadunvarsipysäköinnin kieltäminen lähiöissä on mielestäni aika typerää. Ketä se oikein palvelee?


Asukkaita. Jos kerrostalon asukkaille halutaan parkkipaikat, rakennetaan ne kerrostalon pihalle. Tarve niille paikoille pitäisi kuitenkin kartoittaa talokohtaisesti. Jos talo vaikkapa sijaitsee keskeisen aseman tai pysäkin varrella, tuskin niin moni haluaa paikan ja vielä harvempi _tarvitsee_ sellaista. Itse pysäköintipaikat kadun varsilla on toki ihan perusteltuja, pitäähän alueella vieraileville olla mahdollisuus pysäköintiin. Mutta eikö järkevämpää olisi pitää ne vain ja ainoastaan vieraspaikkoina? Eli vaikkapa 3h pysäköinti kaikkina aikoina. Miksi ne kadunvarsipaikat on kaikille sallittuja 24 h lipulla, ilman lippua tai asukaspysäköintikortilla?




> Lähiöissä asuvilla perheillä on lähtökohtaisesti auto[...]


Eikö muiden mielestä silloin ole jo jotain pielessä, jos lähiöissä asuvilla perheillä on lähtokohtaisesti auto? Lähiössähän tulisi sijaita olennaiset palvelut sekä liikekeskus. Lähiöönhän pitäisi myös taata toimiva joukkoliikenne, sama pätee työpaikka-alueita. Mihin siis lähiössä autoa tarvitsee?

Vastaan itse: kaikkeen mahdolliseen, koska tuollaista lähiötä ei ole olemassakaan. Joku on siis pahasti pielessä ja asialla varmaan pitäisi tehdä jotain. Joko lopettaa lähiöt tai tehdä niistä toimivia, tavalla tai toisella.

----------


## petteri

> Eikö muiden mielestä silloin ole jo jotain pielessä, jos lähiöissä asuvilla perheillä on lähtokohtaisesti auto? Lähiössähän tulisi sijaita olennaiset palvelut sekä liikekeskus. Lähiöönhän pitäisi myös taata toimiva joukkoliikenne, sama pätee työpaikka-alueita. Mihin siis lähiössä autoa tarvitsee?


Voisi pikemminkin sanoa, että lapsiperheillä on lähtökohtaisesti auto. Toki joitain poikkeuksia on, mutta ne ovat kovin harvinaisia, varsinkin jos lapsia on enemmän kuin yksi. 

Lapsiperheen auton tarve liittyy logistiikkaan ja kuljetustarpeisiin. Yksin asuva sinkku tai pariskunta ilman lapsia voi vielä heittää repun selkään ja lähteä liikkeelle, mutta jo kaksilapsisessa perheessä on mukana helposti kilotolkulla tavaraa ja toki vielä lapset, joiden kanssa liikkumisessa on omia haasteita. Esimerkiksi päiväkotipaikkaa ei usein mitenkään helposti saa pikkulapsen kävelyetäisyydeltä kodista ja päivähoitoon vienti- ja tuontiajat ovat varsin tiukkoja suhteessa työpäivien pituuksiin.

Sitten vielä nykyään suojellaan lapsia niin paljon, ettei heitä päästetä samalla tavalla liikkumaan ympäriinsä kuin vaikka neljäkymmentä vuotta sitten, vaan lapsia kuljetetaan paljon kouluun, kavereille ja harrastuksiin. Kun kaikilla lapsiperheillä on auto, lasten menot ovat usein aika lailla joukkoliikenteen ulottumattomissakin. Jos harrastuksissa tarvitaan jotain välineitä, vaikeusaste vielä pahenee, ääriesimerkkinä jääkiekko on ihan oma tapauksensa, mutta kyllä jo paljon pienemmilläkin tavaramäärillä tulee logistisia ongelmia ilman autoa ja sen takakonttia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voisi pikemminkin sanoa, että lapsiperheillä on lähtökohtaisesti auto.


Oikeammin: Lähtökohtaisesti lapsiperheet pakotetaan hankkimaan auto.




> Lapsiperheen auton tarve liittyy logistiikkaan ja kuljetustarpeisiin...


Kaikki mitä kirjoitit on aivan totta. Mutta korrelaatio eli samaan aikaan esiintyminen ei ole kausaliteetti eli ei kerro syytä. Eli sitä, tuleeko auton tarve tuosta kaikesta mistä kirjoitit vai tuleeko tuo kaikki siitä, että on auto. Tai onko syy-yhteyttä olemassa kumpaankaan suuntaan.

Ei tarvitse perehtyä kovinkaan syvällisesti suomalaiseen lähihistoriaan nähdäkseen, että yhteiskuntamme on muutettu täysin tieten ja tarkoituksella kaikille väestöryhmille tasapuolisesta autoiluun perustuvaksi ja muita kuin autoilijoita syrjiväksi. Autoilu on myyty kansalle vapautena ja elintasona, jopa terveellisenä. Autoilua ovat pönkittäneet keskeiset elinkeinoelämän alat, joille autoilu on ollut liiketoiminnan ja voiton teon kasvua. Ja mukana ovat olleet myös viranomaiset. Onhan autoilun kasvu ja tierakentaminen kasvattaneet myös viranomaistoimintoja ja viranomaisia.

Yhteiskunta voi edelleenkin rakentua siihen, että palvelut ja tarpeiden tyydyttäminen tulevat ihmisen luokse, ei päinvastoin. Nykyään siihen on jopa paremmat edellytykset kuin aikana ennen autoilua. Kaupungistuminenhan on edennyt ja juuri kaupungeissa on helppo järjestää autosta vapaata elämää. Maaseudun harventuminen ja pahimmassa tapauksessa autioituminen merkitsee väistämättä, että maaseudun asukas on autosta riippuvainen.




> Sitten vielä nykyään suojellaan lapsia niin paljon, ettei heitä päästetä samalla tavalla liikkumaan ympäriinsä kuin vaikka neljäkymmentä vuotta sitten, vaan lapsia kuljetetaan paljon kouluun, kavereille ja harrastuksiin.


Niin, juuri siltä kuljettamiselta lapsia tarviikin suojella. Ei lasten elinympäristössä mikään muu ole muuttunut vaaralliseksi kuin autojen määrä ja autoilijoiden asenne siitä, että kaikkien  myös lasten  tulee väistää autoa. Enää siihen ei vaadita punaista lippua heiluttavaa edessäkulkijaa. Vauvasta lähtien jokaisen tulee ymmärtää, että auto on ympäristön kunkku, ihmiset ovat auton alamaisia, kumartavat ja väistävät.

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

Edellisten puheenvuorojen perusteella Joukkoliikennefoorumi voisi hyvin siten olla Liikennefoorumi.

(paitsi Anteron puheenvuoro ilmestyi oman kirjoittamiseni aikana)

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Voisi pikemminkin sanoa, että lapsiperheillä on lähtökohtaisesti auto. Toki joitain poikkeuksia on, mutta ne ovat kovin harvinaisia, varsinkin jos lapsia on enemmän kuin yksi.


Kolmilapsisten perheiden auton tarvetta ymmärrän jo. Jos kahden lapsen kanssa ei pärjäisi autotta, muuttaisin mieluummin alueelle, jossa pärjää. Se ei nimittäin voi olla muusta kiinni kuin asuinalueesta.

Väitän näin, vaikka itselläni onkin vain yksi lapsi ja vaikka asun kantakaupungissa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:48 ----------




> Edellisten puheenvuorojen perusteella Joukkoliikennefoorumi voisi hyvin siten olla Liikennefoorumi.


Noh, äläs nyt, offtopicissahan me ollaan. Saman osion alla keskustellaan mm. elokuvista ja hehkulampuista.

----------


## petteri

> Yhteiskunta voi edelleenkin rakentua siihen, että palvelut ja tarpeiden tyydyttäminen tulevat ihmisen luokse, ei päinvastoin. Nykyään siihen on jopa paremmat edellytykset kuin aikana ennen autoilua. Kaupungistuminenhan on edennyt ja juuri kaupungeissa on helppo järjestää autosta vapaata elämää.


Helppo ja helppo. Kyllä minusta (pääosin) autoton elämä on myös aikamoinen elämäntapa- ja asuinpaikkavalintakin. Esimerkiksi omakotitalo ja muutenkin pientaloasuminen ei systeemitasolla toimi, koska palvelut ovat liian kaukana ja kuljettavat etäisyydet liian pitkiä. 

Parhaiten autottomuuteen soveltuu Kallion, Punavuoren tai Manhattanin tapainen ympäristö, jossa kaikki palvelut löytyvät läheltä. Se on myös kaikkein ekologisin asuinympäristö, ahdas asuminen ja lyhyet matkat kuluttavat vain vähän luonnonvaroja. Mutta armottomasti vaan heti kun asukastiheys laskee alle 15000-20000 asukkaan neliökilometrillä, palvelut alkavat karata kotiovilta. Vähän samanlaista ympäristöä voidaan toki myös yrittää luoda asemien lähelle, kun luodaan pistemäisiä asutus- ja palvelukeskittymiä. 

Kannattaa myös huomioida, että mitä kalliimpaa asuminen ja tonttimaa on, sitä tiheämmin ihmiset asuvat. Halvat asunnot ja halpa tonttimaa johtaa suureen asumisväljyyteen, pitkiin etäisyyksiin ja samalla myös suosii autoilua. Mielenkiintoista sinänsä, että tehokkainta joukkoliikenteen ja tehokkaan luonnonvarojen käytön edistämistä voi hyvin olla pitää asunnot niin kalliina kuin mahdollista ja samalla rakentaa niin tehokkaasti kuin mahdollista. Laajat viheralueetkin kaupungeissa johtavat näet huonompaan ekotehokkuuteen koska etäisyydet kasvavat, palvelut karkaavat ja samalla autoilu lisääntyy.

Itse en ole mitenkään järin vihreä, ehkä mutta ihmettelen, miten löysästi rakennettuja paljon vihreää sisältäviä alueita pidetään  ekologisempina alueina ja kivitalokaupunkia epäekologisena, kun ainakin luonnonvarojen käytön tehokkuuden kannalta asia on täysin päinvastoin.

----------


## hylje

Ne löysästi rakennetut lähiöt pilaavat myös enemmän luontoa, koska asukasta kohti on suurempi pinta-ala rakennettua ympäristöä. Eivätkä alueiden ja talojen väliin jäävät rakentamattomat ryteikötkään erityisen luonnonvaraisiksi jää, kun lähiasukkaita on kuitenkin riittävästi aiheuttamaan lähes jatkuvaa kulutusta. Illuusio ekologisuudesta syntynee siitä, että asukkaalla on aina lähellä jotain luontoa muistuttavaa ympäristöä. Vähän sellaista teemapuistoluontoa.

Ekologisuuden kannalta siis ihmisen lähellä pitäisi pikemmin olla suurta kulutusta kestämään rakennettu kulttuuriympäristö. Eli siis rehtiä kivikaupunkia.

----------


## Salomaa

Niinhän sitä ensin luullaan, että kivikaupungissa asuminen olisi ekologisempaa, mutta siinä on juuri mantran jauhaminen, johon saadaan hyvin laajat piirit mukaan. 

Otetaanpa mukaan tulotaso. Keskustassa asuvilla on hyvä tulotaso. Tulee enemmän rahaa, jota kulutetaan. On tutkittu että hiilijalanjälki onkin suurempi keskustassa asuvilla. On mm. varaa lentää lentokoneella ulkomaille. 

Lämmityset ja remontit. Haja-asutusalueen omakotitalossa lämmitetaan tarvittessa vähemmän eli lämmitystä voidaan usein vähentää. Entäs remontti, käsipelilä voidaan tehdä pienet remontit itse ilman energiaa kuluttavia koneita ja työmaalle saapuvia dieselkäyttöisiä autoja ja laitteita. 

Olin samassa vaalipaneelissa kerran Ilkka Hakalehdon kanssa ja hän totesi, että ei ole millään todistettu että tiiviissä kaupunkirakenteessa asuminen olisi ekologisempaa kuin haja-asutusalueella. 


Sitä vaan luullaan kun talot ovat lähekkäin. Kun se vaan harvalla menee niin että esim. työpaikka on Töölössä ja koti Kalliossa ja väli ajetaan kasin ratikalla.

----------


## late-

> Voisi pikemminkin sanoa, että lapsiperheillä on lähtökohtaisesti auto.


Lähiössä, vaan ei kantakaupungissa. Asuinpaikka selittää esimerksi Urban Zone -tutkimuksen perusteella auton käyttöä paljon vahvemmin kuin perhetilanne.

----------


## tlajunen

> Otetaanpa mukaan tulotaso. Keskustassa asuvilla on hyvä tulotaso. Tulee enemmän rahaa, jota kulutetaan. On tutkittu että hiilijalanjälki onkin suurempi keskustassa asuvilla. On mm. varaa lentää lentokoneella ulkomaille.


Eipä oteta mukaan, koska asia ei liity lainkaan itse asumismuotojen vertailuun. Jos se hyvätulotasoinen asuisi halvemmassa lähiössä, sillä olisi vielä enemmän rahaa kulutukseen, eikä taatusti liikkuisi ratikalla.

----------


## sane

> Eipä oteta mukaan, koska asia ei liity lainkaan itse asumismuotojen vertailuun. Jos se hyvätulotasoinen asuisi halvemmassa lähiössä, sillä olisi vielä enemmän rahaa kulutukseen, eikä taatusti liikkuisi ratikalla.


Itseasiassa tämä kysymys ei taida olla ihan näin yksinkertainen. Tiheästi rakennetuilla alueilla taloudellinen toimeliaisuus kasvaa, johtaen koko alueen tulotason nousuun. Eli Punavuoren tyhjentäminen lähiöihin johtaisi yhtään pidemmällä aikavälillä palkkakertymän laskuun. Osittain tämä johtunee palveluiden käytön vähenemisellä, jolloin ei ainakaan uusia palveluinnovaatioita pääse syntymään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Keskustelu täällä tuntuu pyörivän sen ympärillä että tiheä kivikaupunki raitiovaunuineen on aina parempi kuin lähiöt neukkulaatikoineen, metroineen, omakotimattoineen ja autoineen. Johtuukohan foorumin osallistujien sosio-ekonoomisesta asemasta? Ei haluta nähdä oikein metsää kun on puita edessä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Otetaanpa mukaan tulotaso. Keskustassa asuvilla on hyvä tulotaso. Tulee enemmän rahaa, jota kulutetaan. On tutkittu että hiilijalanjälki onkin suurempi keskustassa asuvilla. On mm. varaa lentää lentokoneella ulkomaille.


Tulotaso ja asumisen sekä liikkumisen tehokkuus ovat kaksi eri asiaa. Kun katsotaan luonnonvarojen käytön kannalta, tulotaso tai tuotettu arvo määrittää pääosan kulutuksesta. Tärkein määrittävä tekijä on käytettävissä olevan määrä ja kulutuksen rakenteella on pienempi merkitys. Toki mitä enemmän vain vähän reaalisia resursseja palveluita käytetään, sitä vähemmän luonnonvaroja kulutetaan, mutta silti käytetty rahamäärä on tärkein tekijä. 




> Lämmityset ja remontit. Haja-asutusalueen omakotitalossa lämmitetaan tarvittessa vähemmän eli lämmitystä voidaan usein vähentää. Entäs remontti, käsipelilä voidaan tehdä pienet remontit itse ilman energiaa kuluttavia koneita ja työmaalle saapuvia dieselkäyttöisiä autoja ja laitteita.


Haja-alueen omakotitalon ekotase ei yleensä ole järin hyvä kerrostaloasumiseen verrattuna. Ensinnäkin omakotitaloissa on yleensä käytössä enemmän tilaa, jota pitää lämmittää ja korjata. 

Usein omakotitalon kuluiksi tai kulutukseksia lasketaan suunnilleen vain lämmitys ja kerrostaloasunnon vastike, jota vielä hulluimmassa tapauksessa lasketaan per neliö, kun omakotitalossa on kerrostalossa käytössä usein aika eri pinta-ala. 

Oikeasti haja-asutusalueen omakotitalon infrakustannuksissa on paljon muitakin eriä. Talon rakentaminen ja kunnossapito kuluttaa resursseja aika lailla neliöiden suhteessa, sillä tekeekö tuon palvelun itse vai ostaako sen ulkoa ei ole ekotehokkuuteen merkitystä. Kaupungeissa toki BKT (ja verotulot) usein kasvavat kun ne palvelut, jotka omakotitalossa tehdään itse ostetaankin ulkoa.

Toisaalta haja-alueen omakotitaloissa on usein piha, ulkorakennuksia ja tiealuetta. Noiden ylläpito kuluttaa paljon resursseja, jotka unohdetaan helposti kokonaan. Samoin infrastruktuuri, kuten sähköverkko, televerkko, vesi- ja viemäröinti kuluttaa haja-alueilla paljon enemmän resursseja. Tiheässä kerrostaloasumisessa on toki myös noita elementtejä, mutta paljon pienemmässä määrin.

Haja-asutusalueen omakotiasuminen voi vaikuttaa edulliselta, koska se saa nykyään niin paljon etuja, osa on näkyviä, osa piilossa. Otetaan esimerkiksi sähkö- ja televerkko, tällä hetkellä on paljon haja-asutusta, jonka sähkö. ja televerkon ylläpito maksaa paljon enemmän kuin siitä peritään kuluja. Samoin tieverkon haja-asutusalueilla oletaan vain olevan olemassa ja käytettävissä, vaikka siitäkin muodostuu vähäliikenteisillä teillä hurjat kustannukset käyttäjää kohti. Postikin on yksi palvelu, josta haja-asutusalueilla ei peritä kuluja vastaavia kustannuksia. Sitten on toki erilaiset kunnalliset palvelut, esimerkiksi koulukyydit, niistä ei nykyään lähetätä haja-asujalle laskua, vaikka kustannukset ovat usein hyvin korkeita.




> Sitä vaan luullaan kun talot ovat lähekkäin. Kun se vaan harvalla menee niin että esim. työpaikka on Töölössä ja koti Kalliossa ja väli ajetaan kasin ratikalla.


Toki kaupungissa kaikki ei ole lähellä, varsinkin työpaikkaan voi olla pitkä matka. Mutta kuitenkin tiheässä kaupunkirakenteessa erittäin suuri osa nimenomaan työmatkaliikkumisesta kulkee julkisilla kulkuneuvoilla. Julkisen liikenteen houkuttelevuudessa erittäin tärkeää onkin ei-liikkuvien työpaikkojen eli nyky-yhteiskunnassa pitkälti toimistojen ja kaupallisten palveluiden tavoitettavuus joukkoliikenteellä. Olisikin syytä erittäin aktiivisesti vaikuttaa siihen, että uusia toimistorakennuksia ja isompia kauppa-alueita saisi rakentaa vain raideliikenteen asemien tai pysäkkien läheisyyteen, ei muualle. Silloin työmatkoihin voidaan käyttää ekotehokkaita kulkuneuvoja, kuten metroa tai raitiovaunua silloin kun työpaikka ei ole kävelyetäisyydellä.

----------


## hylje

> Lämmityset ja remontit. Haja-asutusalueen omakotitalossa lämmitetaan tarvittessa vähemmän eli lämmitystä voidaan usein vähentää. Entäs remontti, käsipelilä voidaan tehdä pienet remontit itse ilman energiaa kuluttavia koneita ja työmaalle saapuvia dieselkäyttöisiä autoja ja laitteita.


Umpikortteliin rakennetussa kerrostaloasunnossa on paljon vähemmän ulkopinta-alaa josta lämpö karkaisi, ja kalliissa keskusta-asunnossa on enemmän asukkaita kerrosneliötä kohti muutenkin. Ei tarvitse lähtökohtaisesti lämmittää niin paljoa, ja kun lämmitetään, käytetään sähkön rinnalla tuotettua kaukolämpöä lähellä sijaitsevasta voimalasta.

Ekologisuutta tärkeämpää ihmisille suunnitellun yhteiskunnan suunnittelussa ovat kuitenkin ne ihmisten tarpeet. Esimerkiksi lämmin koti. Jos ihmisten tarpeet saa täytettyä pienemmällä materiaalisella kulutuksella per ihminen per käytetty raha, sama yhtälö palvelee myös ekologisuutta. Vaikka ihmisillä olisi tehokkaamman toiminnan seurauksena varaa vähän leveämpään elämään.

Jos ekologisuus olisi absoluuttisesti kaikista tärkeintä, tappaisimme kaikki ihmiset ja antaisimme ekologian hoitaa homman ihan itse. Minä valitsen mielummin ihmisen. Ja erilaisista ihmisistä sen ihmisen, jolla on hyvä elämä itsensä valtiaana.




> Olin samassa vaalipaneelissa kerran Ilkka Hakalehdon kanssa ja hän totesi, että ei ole millään todistettu että tiiviissä kaupunkirakenteessa asuminen olisi ekologisempaa kuin haja-asutusalueella.


Kuka tässä puhuikaan mantroista?

----------


## Salomaa

Mantra on "kaupunkirakenteen tiivistäminen" tai "tiivis kaupunkirakenne". Keskiverto kunnallispoliitikko pyörittää sitä levyä ratkaisuna useaan ongelmaan tai välttämättömyytenä, joka pitää tehdä. 

Nyt viimeksi Meri-Rastilan tapauksessa on kuitenkin yhtä vahva toinen vastakkainen näkemys. Kun esim. minkä asteinen vastustus siinä oli ja kuvitellaan edelleen jatko tiivistämisvauhdissa, niin helposti voidaan todeta, että yhä vaikeammaksi käy Helsingin sisäpuolella tapahtuva tiivistäminen. 

Meri-Rastilan tapauksessa oman asian ajamiseen metsän säilyttävä osapuoli käytti kyseenalaisia keinoja, mutta onhan jatkuvaa ja loputonta tiivistymistä kannattavien pystyttävä jo tässä vaiheessa tekemään arvioita Helsingin asukasluvusta, jossa vaiheessa kaupunki on "täysi".

----------


## hylje

Häh? Meri-Rastilassa asukkaiden "vastustus" oli asukkaiden oman, nykyiseen rakenteeseen tiivistävän kaavan kannatusta. Tiivistävä kaava jyrättiin, ja seurauksena jyrätään se metsäkin. 

Tiivistämisen ongelmat ovat jossain ihan muualla kuin asukkaissa. Asukkaat eivät pysty estämään tiivistämistä kaikkialla, vaan aina löytyy paikkoja jossa asukkaat haluavat tiivistystä parempien palvelujen toivossa. Kaikkialla tiivistämisen voi estää vain korkeammalla virkamiehistössä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Häh? Meri-Rastilassa asukkaiden "vastustus" oli asukkaiden oman, nykyiseen rakenteeseen tiivistävän kaavan kannatusta. Tiivistävä kaava jyrättiin, ja seurauksena jyrätään se metsäkin. 
> 
> Tiivistämisen ongelmat ovat jossain ihan muualla kuin asukkaissa. Asukkaat eivät pysty estämään tiivistämistä kaikkialla, vaan aina löytyy paikkoja jossa asukkaat haluavat tiivistystä parempien palvelujen toivossa. Kaikkialla tiivistämisen voi estää vain korkeammalla virkamiehistössä.


Täsmennetään tosiaan, asukkaiden vaihtoehtoinen kaava, jossa olisi saman verran rakennettu, ei kelvannut kompromissiksi. Silloin metsä olisi säästynyt. Eli nyt Meri-Rastilassa rakennetaan viheralueelle ja koko Helsingin näkökulmasta se on tiivistämistä. Kyllähän me valitsemme kaupunginvaltuutetut ja täpärällähän Meri-Rastila oli. Ja juuri tämä kaupunkilaisten tahdon (minkä piti olla itsestään selvää) välittyminen valtuuston päätöksissä alkaa ainakin näissä asioissa näkyä. Esim Guggenheim kaatunee viimeistään siellä ja rumaa tornihotellia ei tullut Jätkäsaareen. Miten sitten lienee käy Kivinokan kanssa.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Mantra on "kaupunkirakenteen tiivistäminen" tai "tiivis kaupunkirakenne". Keskiverto kunnallispoliitikko pyörittää sitä levyä ratkaisuna useaan ongelmaan tai välttämättömyytenä, joka pitää tehdä. 
> 
> Nyt viimeksi Meri-Rastilan tapauksessa on kuitenkin yhtä vahva toinen vastakkainen näkemys. Kun esim. minkä asteinen vastustus siinä oli ja kuvitellaan edelleen jatko tiivistämisvauhdissa, niin helposti voidaan todeta, että yhä vaikeammaksi käy Helsingin sisäpuolella tapahtuva tiivistäminen.


Asukkaiden tekemä OurCity-kaava olisi tosiaan ollut kaupungintason näkökulmasta tiivistävä, mutta kaupunginosatason näkökulmasta hajauttava. Toisaalta en ihmettele virhetulkintaasi yhtään, koska tässä asiassa käsitteistö tuntuu olevan yhtä epämääräistä kuin henkilöautoliikenteen kysyntäjouston tapauksessa  :Cool:

----------


## Salomaa

Mitähän tuo mahtaa tarkoittaa ?

----------


## Minä vain

> Mitähän tuo mahtaa tarkoittaa ?


Henkilöauton käytön riippuvuutta henkilöautoilun hinnasta (tai autoilijoiden tuloista). Hinnan noustessa kysyntä joustaa alaspäin.

----------


## Salomaa

tarkoittaa yksityisautoilun vähentämistä. Sitä on pakko tehdä kaupunkirakenteessa, jota tiivistetään. Tämä tehdään kaikista parhaiten tietulleilla, mikä tarkoittaa sitä että esim. Helsingin keskustassa yksityisautolla ajamisesta maksetaan. Huomattava osa jo ammattiautoiljoista kannattaa niiden käyttöönottoa liikenteen sujuvuuden lisäämiseksi, lisäksi joukkoliikenne hyötyy myös.

Jorma Olilan työryhmän tuotos osoittautui elektroniikkafirmojen myynninlisäystoimenpiteeksi. Miksi muuten Ollila piti valita ryhmän johtoon ?

Tietulleilla rajaaminen on selkeä ja se ei vaadi tolkuttomia investointeja. 

Joku alkaa kiljua, miten tämä liittyy Vartiosaareen ? Liittyy siten , että tulevaisuuden Helsingissä voisi olla kolme alueellista jakoperiaatetta auton käytön hyväsymisen suhteen.
1. Autottomat alueet (esim. Vartiosaari, Mustasaari, Seurasaari jne)
2. Maksulliset autoilualueet, esim . ydinkeskusta (Pitkänsillan ja Hesperiankatujen eteläpuoli.)
3.  Näiden ulkopuolinen osa, jossa tienkäyttömaksua ei peritä, esim kohdan 2. pohjoispuoli.

----------

